#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Configurar BGP

## flaviobatistela

Amigos,

Comprei uma range de IP /20 para minha ASN. Preciso configurar esses IPs em meu roteador que é feito em cima de Mikrotik.
Gostaria de saber se alguem já fez essa configuração de BGP.
Fico no aguardo.

Grato.

Att.,

----------


## delmottos

Oi amigo, 

estou na mesma situação!!
ja obteve alguma solução nesse caso??!

vlws

----------


## flaviobatistela

Amigo,

Ainda não. O pessoal fez muito em roteadores Cisco e tal, mas em mikrotik não achei nada na internet.
Se descobrir alguma coisa, me manda.
Abraços,

----------


## delmottos

Ok!

manteremos contato!

[email protected]

----------


## delmottos

> Amigos,
> 
> Comprei uma range de IP /20 para minha ASN. Preciso configurar esses IPs em meu roteador que é feito em cima de Mikrotik.
> Gostaria de saber se alguem já fez essa configuração de BGP.
> Fico no aguardo.
> 
> Grato.
> 
> Att.,


oi flavio,

estou com uma duvida, nao sei se pode me ajudar...
vc ja tem um AS neh?! Então, como podem ser relacionados os IPs? podem ser somente IPs privados na sua rede e pra saida no MK com a net usar um NAT para a tradução? Ou o AS exige que seja tudo IP válido na sua rede? tanto rede interna como externa? 
Estou organizando uma rede só no papel por enquanto, ja separei as vlans, agora faltou essa parte de IP! inválido (privado) ou válido!?

obrigado!!!

----------


## flaviobatistela

delmottos,

Com a ASN você vai possuir seus próprios IPs, mas nada impede de você utilizar IPs privados (NAT) na sua rede.
Abraços,

----------


## delmottos

hmmm ok entao =]

vlws!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce tendo seu AS, o ideal eh colocar ip valido para cada cliente.. se possivel ip valido porem dinamico para cada vez o cliente conectar ele obter um ip diferente..

para configurar o AS no mikrotik testa ai de acordo com as imagens do anexo.. lembrando que, voce precisa marcar com as suas operadoras para q ela configure o BGP nos routers tambem para propagar suas rotas adiante...

solicite que seja feito um full-routing com multi-hop (porque o neighbor dos uplinks nao estao diretamente no seu router)

veja as imagens ...

levando algumas consideracoes:
seu bloco: 189.200.0.0/20
interface LAN onde vai colocar o 189.200.200.1 é ether1 

imagem01
1- clique no +
2- coloque um nome para identificar a instancia do bgp (pode ser qq nome)
3- coloque o numero do seu AS
4- router id geralmente é o primeiro ip do seu CIDR do AS (189.200.200.1)

imagem02
1- clique no +
2- nome do peer, um nome para identificar a operadora
3- instance é o nome usado no item 2 da imagem 1 
4- aqui voce coloca o ip do router da operadora (eles vao te fornecer quando voce fecha o bgp com eles)
5- AS da operadora
6- marcar multi-hop porque o ip do neighbor da operadora esta mais de 1 salto da sua rede
clique na abada ADVANCED 

imagem03
1- update source voce coloca a ether1
2- interface coloca tambem a ether1 (se nao der certo, coloca a interface que esta ligada ao link da operadora)

imagem04
1- clique no +
2- coloque o bloco do seu AS
3- marque para sincronizar


se a operadora ja estiver com o BGP ativo para seu AS, voce vai começar a receber as rotas... 

é basicamente isto, eu nao testei porque meu BGP é feito em roteadores da cisco.. mas o principio é o mesmo... 


até !!

----------


## flaviobatistela

alexandrecorrea,

Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Vou fazer dessa forma e posto os resultados aqui.
Abraço.

Att.

----------


## kalz

Flavio,

É basicamente isso, fique atento com filtros, talvez seja necessário criar filtros no roteamento do BGP para não publicar rotas invalidas.

Dica

Abre o console e digite 'routing bgp advertisements print' e vc verá seu router receber as rotas de sua operadora, fique atento também com o processamento e memória de seu hardware (não sei qual ira usar).


Segue alguns links para maior conhecimento do BGP em Mikrotik

BGP_Case_Studies_1 

Manual_2.7/Routing/BGP


Só uma coisa talvez o Alexandre possa me ajudar, vc sabe como e quando usar 'redistribute-connected' e
'redistribute-static' dei uma lida mas não entendi mto bem.


Abraços a todos.

Qualquer novidade faço um post aki.


-KaLZ-

----------


## alexandrecorrea

redistribute-static ou connected define se o router vai distribuir TAMBEM as rotas setadas estaticamente .. e as diretamente conectadas...

----------


## Gilmar

# sep/06/2008 11:23:54 by RouterOS 3.9

# software id = FHEK-IHT

#

/routing bgp instance 

set default as=28208 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no \

ignore-as-path-len=no name="default" out-filter="" \

redistribute-connected=yes redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=yes \

redistribute-rip=yes redistribute-static=yes router-id=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 



/routing bgp network 

add disabled=no instance=default network=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/20 synchronize=yes 



/routing bgp peer 

add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" \

instance=default interface=ether2 multihop=no name="Embratel" \

nexthop-choice=propagate out-filter="" remote-address=xxx.xxx.xxx.x \

remote-as=4230 route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 \

update-source=ether2

----------


## flaviobatistela

kalz,

Muito obrigado pelos manuais. Já estou traduzindo.
Sobre os filtros, onde é feito no MKT?

Grato.

----------


## kalz

Carinha,

Instalei outro BGP hoje porem esse esta estranho, já faz 4 horas que instalei e só recebeu 3 mil rotas...lembrando que é parcial mas esta demorando um pouco. 

Vi com o provedor e informaram que divulgaram minha rede internacionalmente (acredito que isso demore alguns dias).

Tem ideia de qto tempo demora para toda a publicação?

Obrigado novamente.

-KaLz-

----------


## kalz

Em "IP > 'router filters'" , depende tambem se vc utilizou 'redistribute-static ou connected' ai sim vc deve criar os filtros.

Abração

-KaLz-

----------


## alexandrecorrea

mas as rotas nacionais (partial routing) sao umas 5.000 +-

----------


## kalz

Falei com o pessoal de BGP e fui informado q é por volta de 4 mil mesmo......o problema que não estou conseguindo acessar varios sites como dell.com, hp.com.br, speedtest.net etc etc não existem rotas para os IPs resolvidos.

Minha duvida é, será que isso é um problema ou é a demora para atualização do bloco de IPs para essas rotas internacionais talvez?


Abraços

-KaLz-

----------


## alexandrecorrea

quando ativei o bgp pela primeira vez demorou uns 2.. 3 dias pra publicarem fora do brasil

----------


## kalz

Descobri, o Router da Telefônica só publica rotas de seu ASN e ASN vizinho da propria telefonica, logo algumas rotas não são publicadas. A solução da própria telefônica é criar uma rota default para seu roteador que resolverá os problemas heheheheeh ai ai aiiiiii viuuuu!!!!

Agora sim tudo funcionando.......


Valeu a todos e obrigado Alexandre, vamos sempre manter o Under-linux sendo um dos melhores foruns do Brasil.

Fuiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kalz

> Descobri, o Router da Telefônica só publica rotas de seu ASN e ASN vizinho da propria telefonica, logo algumas rotas não são publicadas. A solução da própria telefônica é criar uma rota default para seu roteador que resolverá os problemas heheheheeh ai ai aiiiiii viuuuu!!!!
> 
> Agora sim tudo funcionando.......
> 
> 
> Valeu a todos e obrigado Alexandre, vamos sempre manter o Under-linux sendo um dos melhores foruns do Brasil.
> 
> Fuiiiiiiiiiiii



Lembrando que isso é para BGP PARTIAL-ROUTING !!!! O BGP FULL-ROUTING não tem esses problemas.

Agora Fuiiiii  :Itsme:

----------


## alexandrecorrea

:Smile: 

posta uns print screen ai das telas da conf e das rotas recebidas pra ficar completinho os screen-shots  :Smile:

----------


## delmottos

pessoal

em relação ao *redistribute-static ou connected*, li um documento da cisco que nao sei se entendi mto bem mas nao aconselha a usar... olhem na página 103... por ali

o documento esta neste link ftp://ftp.registro.br/pub/gter/gter20/TutorialBGP/
nome: UnicastRFP.pdf

[]'s

----------


## gustkiller

Subi um bgp esta semana no mikrotik fazendo peering com a oi e tive que pedir pra eles habilitarem o ebgp multihop do cisco dele pra subir a sessâo. Esta tudo tranquilo tem 5 dias .. outra coisa, utilizem o routing filter pra nao anunciar rotas que não devem. Outra coisa é que se você so tem uma operadora e recebe partial routing , tem que ter uma rota default que vai ser o loopback do bgp da operadora pra poder alcançar as redes que vc nao recebeu.

----------


## j34nsch

amigos me desculpe resucitar a discusão, mais eu tenho um provedor e esta atingido grandes escalas, e penso em adquirir um ASN, tenho CCNA e já estudei um pouco sobre esse protocolo de roteamento, mais tenho algumas duvidas, vou numera-las para ficar mais facil

1) o que seria mais indicado para BGP, um roteador cisco ou mk?
2) qual é o consumo tanto de memoria quanto de processamento ao se ter um BGP no mk?
3) hoje compro link da telefonica, eu teria que entra em contato com a telefonica ou outra empresa para comprar um ASN?
4) qual seria o custo?

amigo muito obrigado pelo seu tempo, agradeço a todos do forum pela ajuda que tenho recebido

T+

----------


## kalz

> amigos me desculpe resucitar a discusão, mais eu tenho um provedor e esta atingido grandes escalas, e penso em adquirir um ASN, tenho CCNA e já estudei um pouco sobre esse protocolo de roteamento, mais tenho algumas duvidas, vou numera-las para ficar mais facil
> 
> 1) o que seria mais indicado para BGP, um roteador cisco ou mk?
> 2) qual é o consumo tanto de memoria quanto de processamento ao se ter um BGP no mk?
> 3) hoje compro link da telefonica, eu teria que entra em contato com a telefonica ou outra empresa para comprar um ASN?
> 4) qual seria o custo?
> 
> amigo muito obrigado pelo seu tempo, agradeço a todos do forum pela ajuda que tenho recebido
> 
> T+


J34nsch,

Não peça desculpa, temos sim que reativar os tópicos que temos dúvidas, isso ajudaria muito nossas buscas pela net e simplificaria mais as nossas vidas..rs... Bom vamos lá....

O protocolo BGP não é complicado de configurar, como vc já tem conhecimento de CCNA, assim como eu, fica mais fácil de entender o conceito mesmo o assunto 'BGP' sendo abordado mais detalhadamente no CCNP.


Hoje tenho um BGP de 30Mb partial routing da Telefônica com aproximadamente 6 mil rotas (pois é um parcial), atualmente o MK esta atendendo bem as necessidades da rede com roteamento interno, QoS e firewall.


Suas dúvidas.

_1) o que seria mais indicado para BGP, um roteador cisco ou mk?_
Infelizmente preciso de mais informações como: qual tipo de BGP que irá utilizar (full ou partial); qual será a banda do link, quantos clientes possui, o roteamento dos clientes ( se for utilizar) sera feito pelo proprio roteador que recebera o BGP ou tera outros equipamentos fazendo isso em sua estrutura etc etc.

_2) qual é o consumo tanto de memoria quanto de processamento ao se ter um BGP no mk?_
Depende do tipo de seu BGP e das informações que te passei acima, logico que o full o consumo é bem maior por receber quase 65mil rotas (ou algo assim não tenho certeza da precisão)

_3) hoje compro link da telefonica, eu teria que entra em contato com a telefonica ou outra empresa para comprar um ASN?_
No meu caso comprei 4 mil IPs com a LACNIC, logo me disponibilizaram a locação de ASN e os IPs, depois pedi o BGP junto com a Telefonica repassando minhas informações de ASN e IPs para publicação mundial pela mesma. Veja o site que possui bastantes informações para esclarecer suas dúvidas.

_4) qual seria o custo_
Infelizmente não tenho os valores, mas posso conseguir. 

Já o Mikrotik a licença para BGP é em torno de 200 reais mais a maquina para instalação do mesmo (algo em torno de 1.500).

Um roteador Cisco da Serie 2800 com link WAN de ate 30Mb e 2 FastEthernet esta em torno de U$6.000 (dólares). Não se esqueça de adquirir SLA, equipamento de redundância ou substituição do equipamento caso ocorra algum problema em plena operação (isso eu não cotei e é o que costuma ser mais caro).

Agora depende muito de qual tipo de BGP esta em questão e do potencial da empresa, um Cisco claro seria o ideal se o problema não for investimento, logo MK é bem mais bem mais barato e formas de redundância, backup, equipamento reserva é o que não falta para essa solução.

Para curiosidade tenho um colega que possui BGP Full de 4 operadores Telefônica, Embratel, Intelig, CTBC com mais de 4 milhões de rotas tudo rodando em MK e segundo ele nunca deu problema.


Qualquer duvida peço por favor que escreva novamente pois existe muito pouco material sobre isso na net e qualquer ajuda será muito bem vinda.

Pessoal, se escrevi algo de errado no post me corrijam, por favor, e assim mantermos sempre a qualidade no Under-Linux.


Ate

--Kalz--

----------


## j34nsch

amigo no meu caso é o seguinte, tenho um link de apenas 10 mb para os meus clientes, e vou comprar por questão de redundância link de um grande provedor que esta no meu estado vizinho, que tem BGP e redundância com 3 operadoras, ou sejá a minha redundância vai ser bem grande, no caso do meu servidor to com problemas na placa mãe do meu mk central, ou seja, vou comprar ou 2 pcs ou duas RB 1000.

nos cliente vou disponibilizar ips públicos dinâmicos, em alguns caso vou fixar, e uso hotspot e pppoe (para empresas) autenticando na torres, consultado o meu servidor radius incorporado ao sistema financeiro, a as torres são todas rateadas utilizando OSPF, pois estou montando links backup em 2,4 entre elas para suprir caso tenha falha em algum link 5,8. Tenho torres em 8 cidades.

estou em duvida se devo usar full ou parcial

e amigo muito obrigado pela ajuda

T+

----------


## kalz

Entendi,

Bom se vc esta comprando por questão de contingência e a outra operado que vc vai adquirir já possui redundância com mais 3 operadoras, acretido que fique mais viável o parcial (questão de valores), o full só será util se vc possui mais operadoras e assim vc podera redimensionar suas rotas para os destinos que tiverem menos hops, mais desempenho, redundância caso uma operadora fique fora do ar etc etc .... mas acredito que no seu caso a redundância será controlada por essa operadora que vc esta comprando os 10Mb, correto ?

A diferença de valores de um full e parcial é mto grande?


--Kalz--

----------


## Aldo.mau

Ola amigos estou tentando fazer um ibgp para minha rede interna para quando um link caia o outro assuma automaticamente mas estou com um pouco de dificuldade se alguem souber de algum link ou tiver alguma ideia de como funciona fico grato

----------


## diegovilela01

oi amigo, onde foi que vc comprou sua ASN e quanto foi a /20.

----------


## terencerocha

a operadora aki me repassou 271453 rotas...

----------


## kalz

> Ola amigos estou tentando fazer um ibgp para minha rede interna para quando um link caia o outro assuma automaticamente mas estou com um pouco de dificuldade se alguem souber de algum link ou tiver alguma ideia de como funciona fico grato


Cara, comprei na LACNIC, agora preço infelizmente ficarei te devendo que já faz um tempo e não sei os valores atual...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

> Ola amigos estou tentando fazer um ibgp para minha rede interna para quando um link caia o outro assuma automaticamente mas estou com um pouco de dificuldade se alguem souber de algum link ou tiver alguma ideia de como funciona fico grato



o ASN no primeiro ano fica 2.100 reais +-- (600 do processo + 1500/ano) .. voce precisa especificar o uso de pelomenos 2000 ips ... precisa ter link com 2 ou mais operadoras, etc etc
Registro .br


----

sobre a configuração do ibgp com fail-over.. tenta assim:



```
[FONT=Tahoma]router bgp NNNN
 no synchronization
 bgp log-neighbor-changes
 network 200.200.200.0 mask 255.255.240.0
 redistribute connected
 neighbor yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy remote-as XXXX
 neighbor yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy prefix-list anunciar out
 neighbor zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz remote-as ZZZZ
 neighbor zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz prefix-list anunciar out
 neighbor zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz route-map linkprepend out
 no auto-summary
!
ip prefix-list anunciar description Blocos a serem anunciados
ip prefix-list anunciar seq 5 permit 200.200.200.0/20
!
route-map linkprepend permit 10
 match ip address prefix-list anunciar
 set as-path prepend NNNN NNNN
 
[/FONT]
```

 

onde:

NNNN - seu AS
XXXX - AS operadora 1
ZZZZ - AS operadora 2
200.200.200.0/20 -> seu bloco
yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy -> ip do neigh da operadora 1
zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz -> ip do neigh da operadora 2
 
o que acontece fazendo prepend é, voce anunciar seu bloco pelas 2 operadoras... porem o anuncio que vai para a operadora ZZZZ (backup) vai com o PATH maior .. entao a preferencia sempre vai ser via XXXX porem se a operadora 1 cair, o anuncio pela operadora 1 'morre' e o da operadora 2 fica valendo.. até que, o link volte !!

----------


## michellantunes

Pessoal,

a BRT me passou um formulário onde eles solicitam a senha para a seção BGP. Este parametro no mikrotik seria o TCP MD5 Key?

Grato

----------


## alexandrecorrea

exatamente.. eh uma chave para negociar a sessão bgp.

----------


## michellantunes

Obrigado alexandrecorrea,

BGP estabelecido com a operadora (+6300 rotas) conforme auxilio de todos aqui no fórum.



```
/routing bgp instance
add as=28xxx client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp out-filter=dynamic-in \
    redistribute-connected=yes redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no \
    router-id=187.111.xxx.1
/routing bgp network
add disabled=no network=187.111.xxx.0/20 synchronize=yes
/routing bgp peer
add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp interface=Ethernet1 multihop=yes \
    name=peer_brt nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" remote-address=201.40.xxx.123 remote-as=8167 route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key=SenhaSecao ttl=255 update-source=Ethernet1
```

 

A principio, o meu loopback será o ip 187.111.xxx.1/32 o qual configurei na interface Ethernet1 e o IP 201.40.xxx.123 é o loopback informado pela operadora.
Como deveria ficar a rota estática?

é uma pergunta básica, mas não consegui visualizar o cenário e as rotas configuradas não funcionaram.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

no mikrotik voce nao precisa setar o loopback nao.. !!


adiciona rota ai para o ip da operadora sua... sempre sair pelo link da operadora..

evitando assim, se um link cair, sua sessao continua estabelecida com o router da outra operadora que ficou down (atraves do outro link)...

----------


## michellantunes

No formulário enviado para a operadora, passei o ip 187.111.xxx.1 como meu neighbor. Na resposta da operadora, eles informaram entender que este IP é uma loopback e solicitam para que seja configurada uma rota estática. Deve estar configurado assim na outra ponta.

Hoje, contamos com somente uma operadora e gostaríamos de o quanto antes devolver os poucos ips que nos foram alocados por ela.

e agora josé?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

entao cara.. esse 187.111.x.1 eh do seu AS.. correto ?

pronto.. eles falaram para que vc adicione uma rota para o ip do neighbor deles (201.x.x.x) forçando a sair pelo link DELES !!!

olha o que acontece:

vc tem operadora X e o neigh dela pra vc eh 200.100.100.100 e voce tem a operadora Y que o neigh dela pra vc eh 200.200.200.200...


voce anuncia o seu bloco 187.x.x.0/20 para as duas operadoras.. entao o MUNDO sabe que pra chegar na sua rede .. existem 2 caminhos.. e vc sabe que pra SAIR voce tem 2 caminhos...

a operadora X caiu... link entre ela e voce.. mas par ao mundo o ip do neigh dela (200.100.100.100) esta acessivel..

a SUA sessão bgp como tem conectividade com outra operadora.. faz a convergencia.. e avisa "agora so sai por Y" ... 

a sua sessao BGP .. entre operadora X e Y nao vai cair.. pq pela operadora Y voce vai ter conectividade com a operadoa X !! e vai anunciar o seu bloco para os 2 caminhos...

se vc adicionar as rotas estaticas... quando cair.. caiu mesmo um link, o bgp com a operadora eh fechado.. e vc anuncia apenas o caminho que esta UP...

entendeu !?

----------


## michellantunes

Entendi,

com seu auxílio e mais umas pesquisas acredito que agora esta ok. As rotas repassadas pela operadora que antes estavam com o gateway-state=unreachable agora esta recursive e as rotas ficaram ativas.

Abaixo seguem os comandos que utilizei para criar a minha loopback e a rota para a loopback da operadora.



```
/interface bridge add name=loopback
/ip address add address=187.111.xxx.1/32 broadcast=187.111.xxx.1 comment="" disabled=no interface=loopback network=187.111.xxx.1
/ip route add bgp-origin=igp comment="Rota para loopback da operadora" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address= 201.40.xxx.123/32 gateway=201.40.xxx.xx3 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 
Após, alterei o update source da instancia bgp para o loopback.

Muito obrigado Alexandrecorrea, e espero que minhas dúvidas auxiliem outras pessoas também.

att

----------


## terencerocha

com ospf vc faz isso numa boa...

----------


## gamineiro

Valeu mesmo. Vou dar uma vasculhada na net.

Abraço

----------


## dromicrom

Olá Amigos,

Antes de mais nada gostaria de dizer que este tópico está muito bom... Trás inumera informações muito valiosas.

Bem, gostaria de saber o seguinte:

Vou fazer o BGP, porem possuo dois links com tamanhos diferentes, um da EBT com 8 MB e outro da BRT com 2 MB. Como posso estar fazendo para balancear estes links?

[]´s

DrO

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce precisa fazer prepend no link menor .. 

anunciando um caminho de maior 'custo' (maior path) pelo link menor

----------


## dromicrom

Oi Alexandre,

Obrigado pelo resposta imediata.
Tu terias como me dar um exemplo deste processo?

[]´s

DrO

----------


## alexandrecorrea

exemplo legal e ilustado

Cisco IOS hints and tricks: BGP Essentials: AS-path prepending

----------


## anjunior

Alexandre,

Me tira uma dúvida. Estou adquirindo um AS também, e estou em dúvida quanto ao roteador.
Fui fazer a cotação de um Cisco e ficou por R$ 15.000,00. Achei um pouco salgado.
Estou pensando em colocar um servidor dell rodando o quagga ou até mesmo um mikrotik numa rb1000. Ambas as alternativas ficariam bem mais em conta que a Cisco.
Mas em termos de perfomançe, manutenção, estabilidade... O que você poderia falar de cada solução, e qual indica.

Abraco.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

olha só.. aposto na rb1000 porem.. prefiro um CISCO !!

para receber um full-routing voce precisa de um router com no minimo 512mb de ram !!

----------


## flaviobatistela

Senhores,

Configurei o BGP da maneira como o pessoal falou.

Tenho algumas dúvidas:

1 - No Router ID eu devo colocar o primeiro IP da minha AS, no caso foi esse que defini como loopback ou devo colocar o IP do meu roteador (aquele que a operadora passa pra gente)?

2 - As rotas que recebo estão em azul, ou seja, não está sendo reconhecido a interface.
Eu sei que as rotas corretas tem que ficar em preto.

Alguém pode me ajudar???

Grato.

----------


## michellantunes

Flavio,

em Router ID você vai colocar o IP da sua loopback.

Com relação as rotas ficarem todas em azul, isto pode estar relacioando com a configuração da sua loopback (pelo menos aqui assim o foi). Quando eu configurei corretamente a loopback as rotas normalizaram (ficaram em preto).

att

----------


## flaviobatistela

Amigo,

Não abusando, mas já abausando....rs.rs......como faço para configurar corretamente a loopback?
O pessoal tem falado que em roteadores mikrotik não precisa configurar a loopback.

Grato.

----------


## michellantunes

Realmente o pessoal tem falado que não precisa criar um loopback.
Aqui as rotas só estabilizaram após a criação do loopback. Pode ser que eu fiz alguma coisa errada mas....

Da uma olhada em meu post em BGP em Mikrotik - Página 8 ali mostra como fiz.

att

----------


## alexandrecorrea

loopback deve ter mascara 255.255.255.255 !!! nao esqueça disso..

----------


## thenet

MAravilhoso tópico. EU tinha inumeras dúvidas sobre BGP, li o tópico inteiro e matei todas as dúvidas.

Alexandre, que tal montar um Wiki, que contenha links de explicação sobre ASN e BGP, como full-routing e o parcial? E ensinando montar algum deles no MKT. 
Eu ajudo a editar. Se me passarem uma documentação.

Abraços e eu agradeço em nome dos demais por tornarem cada vez mais o forum mais rico.

----------


## kidbahia

Ola Pessoal uma duvida cruel, tenho 4 cidades com links de 30mb 20mb 20mb e 6mb essas cidades não estao interligadas, tudo Link da BRT, minha duvida é? 
- vou poder dividir minha classe do AS para cada link ou isso é concentrado somente no router que divulgara as rotas bgp?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

O ideal seria voce concentrar seu link em um ponto apenas.. mas caso nao seja possivel..

em cada router voce pode divulgar o seu as ... e cada cidade vc pode definir o bloco.. ex:

seu as: ABYYY
seu bloco: 189.0.0.0/20

cidade a: 189.0.0.0/22
cidade b: 189.0.4.0/22
cidade c: 189.0.8.0/22
cidade d: 189.0.12.0/22

basta no anuncio de cada router.. vc divulgar apenas o bloco daquela cidade (ao inves de divultar o /20 completo) ex:

no router da cidade a:

router bgp ABYYY
network 189.0.0.0 255.255.252.0
neighbor 200.200.200.200 remote-as xxxxxx
....
no router da cidade b:

router bgp ABYYY
network 189.0.4.0 255.255.252.0
neighbot 201.202.203.204 remote-as xxxxxx
....





> Ola Pessoal uma duvida cruel, tenho 4 cidades com links de 30mb 20mb 20mb e 6mb essas cidades não estao interligadas, tudo Link da BRT, minha duvida é? 
> - vou poder dividir minha classe do AS para cada link ou isso é concentrado somente no router que divulgara as rotas bgp?

----------


## michellantunes

Muito interessante... em breve terei (espero) uma dessas duas situações...

Todos os meus routers chegando a um PTT e fazer o BGP lá.

E agora conforme sugerido acima seção BGP em cada router.... O problema disso é ter que ativar a seção com a operadora... haja paciência... comigo as vezes que tive que fazer esta ativação levaram quase 2 horas para fazerem a seção subir... e olha que aqui estava tudo configuradinho...

Aproveitando... 
O diretor de TI esta cogitando a hipótese de mudar o BGP do Mikrotik pro Quagga, pois segundo passaram para ele este é mais estável e tem tempos de respostas melhores que o do MK.
Alguem já trabalhou com o Quagga ou tem tido grandes problemas com BGP em Mikrotik?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

bgp mikrotik = quagga

----------


## kidbahia

Alexandre, o pessoal me falou que tem provedores que nao aceitam divulgar rotas maiores que /21 principalmente sites internacionais.. confere essa informacao?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sim.. tipo se tu tentar divulgar 15 blocos /24 no lugar de divulgar 1 /20 ... pelomenos teus anuncios aqui pra mim vai ser filtrados.. a politica aqui eh ateh /23 ... e as operadoras tambem adotam algo desse tipo

----------


## thenet

amigos..
uma dúvida que tenho. hoje nao tenho ainda AS, e quem fornece tudo é a operadora.

onde eu pego o link deles, eles tem apenas um Switch cisco comum que distribui para todos os clientes deles. 
Minha dúvida é de como eles fazem para travar os bloques de IP que eles me forncem, para que se eu colocar algum outro (deles tambem, mas nao liberado pra mim) esse ip não funcione de maneira alguma?


valeu

----------


## kalz

Cara,

Tem varias maneiras, pode ter roteamento por tras, sub-redes...etc...muitos usam junto access-list no switch.
_
Abraços

--Kalz--
_

----------


## alexandrecorrea

na verdade eh um switch que tem isolamento de portas (vlan), uma porta nao "fala" com a outra diretamente sem sair pela porta onde esta o router (trunk) ...

----------


## kidbahia

Galera fiz um FULL router com BRT estou conectando outra operadora com FULL ROUTER.. esta funcionando somente com a BRT, pois quando sobe o outro peer, ele não divulga as rotas e fica tudo em azul as rotas, não escolhendo o melhor caminho para sair.
O total de rotas chega a 570000.
Alguem tem uma luz para o problema? gostaria de saber sobre os filtros tambem para nao divulgar minhas rotas internas;

segue as conf.
Status:
uptime=1h57m9s prefix-count=284976 
updates-sent=86 updates-received=292909 withdrawn-sent=0 withdrawn-received=601 remote-hold-time=1m30s 
used-hold-time=1m30s used-keepalive-time=30s refresh-capability=yes state=established 


/routing bgp instance
add as=28XXX client-to-client-reflection=yes comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=OPERADORA1 out-filter=dynamic-in redistribute-connected=yes redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=yes router-id=189.xxx.xxx.6
add as=28XXX client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=yes ignore-as-path-len=no name=OPERADORA2 out-filter=dynamic-in redistribute-connected=yes redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=yes router-id=201.xxx.XXX.246 /

/routing bgp network
add disabled=no network=187.xxx.xxx.0/21 synchronize=yes

/routing bgp peer
add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=OPERADORA1 multihop=yes name=BRT nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" remote-address=189.XXX.XXX.5 remote-as=8167 route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source="(unknown)"

add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=yes hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=OPERADORA2 multihop=no name=OP2 nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" remote-address=201.XXX.XXX.245 remote-as=28XXX route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source="(unknown)"


Obrigado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vc esta adicionando duas instancias no bgp.. voce precisa de 1 apenas ... la em PEER que voce coloca as 2 operadoras...

----------


## kidbahia

> vc esta adicionando duas instancias no bgp.. voce precisa de 1 apenas ... la em PEER que voce coloca as 2 operadoras...


Alexandre, agora quando uma operadora conecta a outra cai.
alguma luz?

Att

----------


## kalz

Pessoal,

Um probleminha.

Adquiri mais um range de IPs para meu BGP, porem quando inseri a nova rede em Network não esta sendo publicada a rota para meu provedor, só publica a rede antiga que eu já possuo.

O que preciso fazer para inserir uma nova rede no BGP?

Lembrando que tenho só uma operadora e essa nova rede esta no mesmo router e AS

Obrigado ajuda de todos!!!

--Kalz--

----------


## kidbahia

> Pessoal,
> 
> Um probleminha.
> 
> Adquiri mais um range de IPs para meu BGP, porem quando inseri a nova rede em Network não esta sendo publicada a rota para meu provedor, só publica a rede antiga que eu já possuo.
> 
> O que preciso fazer para inserir uma nova rede no BGP?
> 
> Lembrando que tenho só uma operadora e essa nova rede esta no mesmo router e AS
> ...


Olá Kalz, voce tem partial ou full router no mk?

----------


## kalz

Esqueci de citar.

É partial router !!!

----------


## kalz

Pessoal,

consegui subir a nova rede, desabilitei a opção ‘Synchronize’ e ele publicou a rota normalmente.

Para curiosidade este site é mto mto bom, varias ferramentas para estatisticas de seu AS mundialmente, graficos, analises dos roteamentos, publicações de seu AS, redundancias dos roteadores mundias...demais pra falar a verdade..rs..

BGPlay &ndash; graphical visualisation of BGP updates



Abraços a todos e mais uma vez obrigado

--Kalz--

----------


## alexandrecorrea

lg.ctbc.com.br
lg.gvt.net.br
lg.alog.com.br

alguns looking glasses para fazer verificacoes de publicação de rotas  :Smile: 

mas vale leembrar que.. existe uma "proteção" chamada dampening... se vc ficar anunciando e removendo o anuncio (brincando com o bgp) .. vc vai entrar na lista de damp.. ai so dps de expirar o tempo do castigo q as novas publicações acontecem :P

----------


## Ricardo Freitas

Bom dia,

Estamos querendo adquirir um CIDR e um ASN para termos Redundacia, temos um Link com a embratel (30MB) e telefonica (20MB), oque gostaria de saber é posso anunciar meu Bloco e meu ASN com Estrutura antiga de Ips da operadora até eu migrar todo a rede para os novos ips?

Obrigado.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce só pode anunciar os seus blocos !


 :Party: 






> Bom dia,
> 
> Estamos querendo adquirir um CIDR e um ASN para termos Redundacia, temos um Link com a embratel (30MB) e telefonica (20MB), oque gostaria de saber é posso anunciar meu Bloco e meu ASN com Estrutura antiga de Ips da operadora até eu migrar todo a rede para os novos ips?
> 
> Obrigado.

----------


## rubensk

> Bom dia,
> 
> Estamos querendo adquirir um CIDR e um ASN para termos Redundacia, temos um Link com a embratel (30MB) e telefonica (20MB), oque gostaria de saber é posso anunciar meu Bloco e meu ASN com Estrutura antiga de Ips da operadora até eu migrar todo a rede para os novos ips?
> 
> Obrigado.


A operadora pode manter em paralelo no mesmo link/roteador a operação com rota estática para os IPs do bloco dela e o BGP com seu bloco. Você só anunciaria o seu bloco, mas isso permitiria uma transição mais suave. 

Algo a considerar para a migração é usar NAT entre IPs do seu bloco e seus IPs antigos em alguns momentos ou casos.

----------


## liecht

COmo o rubensk falou, vc pode usar o bloco de ips provenientes da operadora e o seu bloco de ips privado ao mesmo tempo. Isso faz com que todo mundo que esteja no seu bloco de ips privado seja reconhecido internacionalmente como uma rede unica, porem quem estiver usando o blocos de ips vindos da operadora continuara fazendo parte da rede da operadora... Resumindo: uma parte dos seus clientes sera reconhecido mundialmente, e quem usar os ips da operadora teram de passar por dentro da rede dela, nesse caso, eles nao sao reconhecidos internacionalmente, apenas a sua operadora...

----------


## Não Registrado

Valeu galera, minha duvida era esta mesmo, pois hoje temos cerca de 21 blocos de ip e mais ou menos 5200 clientes, e estava preucupado quanto a migração, pois mantendo a estrutura antiga posso ir migrando aos poucos meus clientes até quando eu pode dispensar os blocos das atuais operadoras, estou pensando em usar o Vyatta como roteador, oque vcs acham?


Obrigado.

----------


## rubensk

> Valeu galera, minha duvida era esta mesmo, pois hoje temos cerca de 21 blocos de ip e mais ou menos 5200 clientes, e estava preucupado quanto a migração, pois mantendo a estrutura antiga posso ir migrando aos poucos meus clientes até quando eu pode dispensar os blocos das atuais operadoras, estou pensando em usar o Vyatta como roteador, oque vcs acham?
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


Eu tinha uma melhor sensação do Vyatta antes deles mudarem o roteamento para Quagga... e depois que o fizeram, agora eu vejo a Community Edition (gratuita) como um risco. A versão com suporte seria uma comparação mais justa para com Mikrotik, por exemplo. 
(inclusive pq por causa dos bugs do Quagga quem não tinha suporte ficou bem mal recentemente)

----------


## liecht

Cara, nao tem jeito, em questão de roteador o negocio é cisco ou 3com... Sem sombra de duvidas... é o que todo mundo conhece, tem noção de como configura, da os certificados.... O que eu sugiro é que se use o cisco ou 3com. Com relação ao seu bloco de ips, tome cuidado quando for fazer as alterações necessarias... Se eu nao me engano, os blocos de ips que estao sendo vendidos hoje são da faixa 187.x.x.x, e mtas empresas tem restrições a esse bloco de ips.

----------


## rubensk

> Cara, nao tem jeito, em questão de roteador o negocio é cisco ou 3com... Sem sombra de duvidas... é o que todo mundo conhece, tem noção de como configura, da os certificados.... O que eu sugiro é que se use o cisco ou 3com. Com relação ao seu bloco de ips, tome cuidado quando for fazer as alterações necessarias... Se eu nao me engano, os blocos de ips que estao sendo vendidos hoje são da faixa 187.x.x.x, e mtas empresas tem restrições a esse bloco de ips.


Em termos de implementação de BGP, as mais sólidas são Cisco e Juniper. 
3Com, Huawei etc. estão num patamar abaixo.

----------


## liecht

Mas cisco é cisco.. hahuuhauha é o melhor de todos em qualquer aspecto... inclusive no preço... huauhauhauhauha por isso eu tbm sugeri o 3com... alem disso, o fundador da 3com é um dos caras que ajudou a desenvolver a ethernet.

----------


## rubensk

> Mas cisco é cisco.. hahuuhauha é o melhor de todos em qualquer aspecto... inclusive no preço... huauhauhauhauha por isso eu tbm sugeri o 3com... alem disso, o fundador da 3com é um dos caras que ajudou a desenvolver a ethernet.


Você se refere a Robert Metcalfe, que deixou a 3Com em 1990. Nessas duas décadas muita coisa mudou... e veja que o legado de Ethernet sugereria usar switches L2 da 3Com, não roteadores ou switches L3.

----------


## liecht

Claro... switches l2 trabalham apenas na camadade de enlace, que é a camada a qual a ethernet faz parte... Ja switches l3 trabalham tabem com endereço ip e mascada de sub-rede, porem o foco principal do switche nao é ser uma aparelho com capacidade de roteamento e de camada de rede, mas sim um aparelho menos robusto e mais leve, com pacacidade de traabalhar com endereçamento mac. Se vc quer trabalhar com protocolos de camada de enlace, use um switch, se quiser trabalhar com camada de rede, use um roteador e nao um switch. É claro tbm que há casos, e casos.

----------


## Não Registrado

Bem galera, quagga por quagga mikrotik tambem é rsrsrsrs, poderia usar até mikrotik, mais nao sei se ele suporta bi-processamento e mais de 1Gb de ram, sem falar que os discos do servidor que adquiri da DELL são SAS em Raid5, e tambem esta com interfaces de fibra e fontes redundantes, acho que maquina é bem robusta para este proposito, Hoje tenho tres opções, Linux+Quagga, Vyatta=Debian+Quagga e Mikrotik, Atualmente um cisco ou um juniper com esses recursos não estão ao meu alcance r$r$r$r$, então gostaria da opnião de vcs para eu conseguir escolher a melhor opção,

Obrigado.

----------


## rubensk

> Bem galera, quagga por quagga mikrotik tambem é rsrsrsrs, poderia usar até mikrotik, mais nao sei se ele suporta bi-processamento e mais de 1Gb de ram, sem falar que os discos do servidor que adquiri da DELL são SAS em Raid5, e tambem esta com interfaces de fibra e fontes redundantes, acho que maquina é bem robusta para este proposito, Hoje tenho tres opções, Linux+Quagga, Vyatta=Debian+Quagga e Mikrotik, Atualmente um cisco ou um juniper com esses recursos não estão ao meu alcance r$r$r$r$, então gostaria da opnião de vcs para eu conseguir escolher a melhor opção,
> 
> Obrigado.


O Mikrotik 2.9 era Quagga. Os atuais ROS 3x. não são Quagga. 

Há outras opções como FreeBSD + OpenBGPd. 

Porque tanta capacidade de I/O de disco numa máquina que faz roteamento ?

----------


## Ricardo Freitas

Bem FreeBDS+OpenBGPd tambem é um opção, então na verdade esta maquina foi comprada no ano passado para ser backup do nosso firewall, mas como ela não esta sendo usada vamos usar ela como roteador, vc sabe me dizer se o mikrotik suporta mais de 1GB de ram? eu especifiquei errado qto o tamanho do link da telefonica, hj temos 100MB e estamos usando 86MB e ja estamos migrando para 155Mb, por isso uma maquina tao parruda, creio eu que uma RB1000 nao suporte este trafego...

Obrigado

----------


## rubensk

> Bem FreeBDS+OpenBGPd tambem é um opção, então na verdade esta maquina foi comprada no ano passado para ser backup do nosso firewall, mas como ela não esta sendo usada vamos usar ela como roteador, vc sabe me dizer se o mikrotik suporta mais de 1GB de ram? eu especifiquei errado qto o tamanho do link da telefonica, hj temos 100MB e estamos usando 86MB e ja estamos migrando para 155Mb, por isso uma maquina tao parruda, creio eu que uma RB1000 nao suporte este trafego...
> 
> Obrigado


Tem gente com RB-1000 rodando com esse tráfego, mas x86 é melhor para o crescimento futuro. 
Minha questão era com o I/O de disco, com 2 discos SAS, enquanto para um appliance o melhor é usar CF-SATA. 

O Mikrotik ROS 3.x suporta 2GB em tese (nunca testei), e o ROS 4.x beta prevê suportar 3.5-4 GB.
A limitação de 1GB era da versão 2.9.x. O que não significa que todo 3.x funcione com 2GB, foi um dos temas de bugs, supostamente corrigidos.

----------


## rossisolrac

quanto está o valor para um bgp com 155mbps?
tava lendo uns papers da Oi e o de 155mbps tá mais de 100 Mil, isso pra troca de tráfego, não é link dedicado (eu acho), pois para troca não precisa contratar link dedicado, ou estou enganado?
desculpem por upar o tópico, mas cada vez tenho me interessado mais por redes (tenho trabalhado com redes desde novembro do ano passado, mas sou - ou era hehe - programador).
Falou

----------


## rubensk

> quanto está o valor para um bgp com 155mbps?
> tava lendo uns papers da Oi e o de 155mbps tá mais de 100 Mil, isso pra troca de tráfego, não é link dedicado (eu acho), pois para troca não precisa contratar link dedicado, ou estou enganado?
> desculpem por upar o tópico, mas cada vez tenho me interessado mais por redes (tenho trabalhado com redes desde novembro do ano passado, mas sou - ou era hehe - programador).
> Falou


Precisa de enlace para chegar até o ponto de presença da operadora. Se fornecido pela operadora, ela vai te cobrar... custa menos do que o link Internet, mas pode custar bastante.

----------


## rossisolrac

Aqui estou a menos de 2KM da central da Oi/Telemar, posso chegar lá fácil com cabos, fibras ou wireless (considerando o ponto onde quero instalar meu POP). Em linha reta, há uns 6KM da Embratel.

OFF: Alguém sabe onde fica o POP da UNOTEL em São Luís? Mandei um e-mail e ainda não retornaram, procurei no site deles e aparece a mensagem de que está há 5KM da coordenada que coloquei. (2°28'06.08 Sul 44°13'38.04 Oeste)

----------


## Cobausque

Agmigos do forum...
Estou tentando fechar um BGP com minha operadorua aqui mas creio que estou errando alguma coisa achei muita informação aqui no forum mas creio estar errando em algum lugar .. 

qureria ter certeza de como passar as informaçoes que a operadora me passou pra configurar em meu mikrotik me foi passado os itens . .. 

!
!
interface F0/0
no ip address 
description WAN
no ip redirects
no ip unreachables
no ip directed-broadcast
no ip proxy-arp
no ip mask-reply
!
!
interface f0/0.xxxx
description Principal
encapsulation dot1Q xxxx
ip address 189.xxx.xxx.xxx 255.255.255.252
!
!
interface f0/0.xxxx
description Backup
encapsulation dot1Q xxxx
ip address 189.xxx.xxx.xxx 255.255.255.252
!
!
interface F0/1
ip address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 255.255.255.128
description LAN
no ip redirects
no ip unreachables
no ip directed-broadcast
no ip proxy-arp
no ip mask-reply
!
!
router bgp xxxxx
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx remote-as xxxx
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx FastEthernet0/0.xxxx
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx soft-reconfiguration inbound
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx remote-as xxxx
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx update-source FastEthernet0/0.xxxx
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx soft-reconfiguration inbound
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx route-map COMMUNITY out
Neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx send-community
redistribute static
redistribute connected
!
!
ip classless
!
access-list 2 remark ANY_ROUTE_TO_BACKUP
access-list 2 permit 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255
!
route-map COMMUNITY permit 10
match ip address 2
set community xxxx:xxx internet
!


Na realidade queria como passar estes dados para se montar o bgp.. Minhas tentativas aqui nao estao dando certo ... 
Em Mikrotic é o primeiro Bgp que configuro..... gostaria de uma judinha de como se monta no Mikrotik

----------


## Cobausque

> Agmigos do forum...
> Estou tentando fechar um BGP com minha operadorua aqui mas creio que estou errando alguma coisa achei muita informação aqui no forum mas creio estar errando em algum lugar .. 
> 
> qureria ter certeza de como passar as informaçoes que a operadora me passou pra configurar em meu mikrotik me foi passado os itens . .. 
> 
> !
> !
> interface F0/0
> no ip address 
> ...


pessoal desculpem .. consegui fazer funcionar .rs .. vacilo meu aqui com alguns parametros ...

----------


## anjunior

pessoal,

fiz o passo-a-passo do jeito q vcs informaram, mas n funcionou aqui. as rotas ficaram em azul.
se puderem me ajudar agradeco.

ether2 - interface local
ether1 - interface publica

ip address
# ADDRESS NETWORK BROADCAST INTERFACE 
0 ;;; loopback
187.49.xxx.5/32 187.49.xxx.5 187.49.xxx.5 ether2 
1 ;;; enlace - operadora
189.89.xxx.74/30 189.89.xxx.72 189.89.xxx.75 ether1 

routes
 # DST-ADDRESS PREF-SRC GATEWAY-STATE GATEWAY DISTANCE INTERFACE 
 2 A S 189.89.xxx.3/32 reachable 189.89.xxx.73 ether1 1  

instances
1 name="ebgp" as=28xx4 router-id=187.49.xxx.5 redistribute-connected=yes 
redistribute-static=yes redistribute-rip=no redistribute-ospf=no 
redistribute-other-bgp=no out-filter=dynamic-in 
client-to-client-reflection=no ignore-as-path-len=no

peers
0 name="peer_its" instance=ebgp remote-address=189.89.xxx.3 remote-as=28xx6 
tcp-md5-key="" nexthop-choice=default multihop=yes route-reflect=no 
hold-time=3m ttl=255 in-filter="" out-filter="" address-families=ip 
update-source=ether2 interface=ether2 

network
0 189.45.xxx.0/20 yes

----------


## FEenuX

Olá Alexandre, tudo bem ? Amigo estou precisando digamos de uma consultoria para criação do meu BGP, pois como vários amigos do fórum tiveram problemas com relação ao número de ips válidos tb sofro deste mal . Estou com meu AS e um bloco /20, recebo link de duas operadoras INTELIG e OI . Li vários posts com relação as configurações de BGP, mas mesmo assim fico com receio de fazer tais configurações no servidor que está em produção . Como podemos fazer, pelo que vi vc trabalha com consultoria .

Fico no seu aguardo .

----------


## rubensk

> Olá Alexandre, tudo bem ? Amigo estou precisando digamos de uma consultoria para criação do meu BGP, pois como vários amigos do fórum tiveram problemas com relação ao número de ips válidos tb sofro deste mal . Estou com meu AS e um bloco /20, recebo link de duas operadoras INTELIG e OI . Li vários posts com relação as configurações de BGP, mas mesmo assim fico com receio de fazer tais configurações no servidor que está em produção . Como podemos fazer, pelo que vi vc trabalha com consultoria .
> 
> Fico no seu aguardo .


Além dos diversos consultores já citados no thread, veja também com o Mcosta:
http://www.mcosta.eng.br

----------


## kalz

Pessoal,

Tenho um BGP rodando tudo OK ate o momento, tenho uma rede roteada com ips invalidos, claro, e destino IP validos, andei percebendo que de fora da rede quando faço um tracert para algum IP valido de minha rede acaba mostrando os IPs invalidos de meus roteadores durante o traçar das rotas.


Alguem sabe se preciso habilitar algum filtro no BGP, se sim, qual?

Abraços a todos

--Kalz--

----------


## alexandrecorrea

cola um trace ai pra dar um exemplo...

----------


## kalz

Ae Alexandre, 

obrigado pelo contato,


Segue tracert

traceroute to 201.55.XX.XX (201.55.XX.XX), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 192.168.0.252 (192.168.0.252) 8.918 ms 8.888 ms 8.859 ms
2 187.11.136.1 (187.11.136.1) 57.550 ms 57.510 ms 56.654 ms
3 * * *
4 201.0.92.45 (201.0.92.45) 58.461 ms 60.234 ms 61.232 ms
5 200.100.1.249 (200.100.1.249) 67.578 ms 67.555 ms 200.100.1.253 (200.100.1.253) 69.352 ms
6 201.63.253.42 (201.63.253.42) 69.325 ms 201.63.253.62 (201.63.253.62) 49.608 ms 201.63.253.42 (201.63.253.42) 49.590 ms
7 201.0.3.110 (201.0.3.110) 50.031 ms 200.204.20.158 (200.204.20.158) 52.738 ms 201.0.3.110 (201.0.3.110) 54.086 ms
8 187-8-58-10.customer.tdatabrasil.net.br (187.8.58.10) 55.251 ms 57.050 ms 58.416 ms
9 10.0.30.X (10.0.30.X) 393.728 ms 395.066 ms 398.217 ms
10 10.20.1.X (10.20.1.XX) 405.058 ms 405.042 ms 404.975 ms
11 10.20.1.X (10.20.1.XXX) 424.707 ms 431.185 ms 383.732 ms
12 mail.XXX.ind.br (201.55.XX.XX) 385.284 ms 392.144 ms 390.324 ms

----------


## marcelovoax

Caros amigos, La vem eu ressuscitar de novo as duvidas.

Minha empresa recentemente adquiriu ASN, li toda a discussão e estou testando tudo em laboratório antes de colocar em produção. Vou fechar BGP com a Embratel e com o PTT Metro via ANID.
Tenho uma dúvida básica, para se fechar uma sessão BGP tem que se ter conectividade ip entre os 2 roteadores (Cliente e operadora) certo? Logo quando eu solicitar pra Embratel o BGP ela vai me fornecer uma faixa de ip do tipo 189.x.x.0/30 para esse enlace?
Outra duvida é supondo que eu receba um bloco 187.x.x.0/20 na interface onde recebo o link tem que criar um loopback que poderia ser 187.x.x.1/32 e em uma outra interface poderia colocar 187.x.x.2/24 por exemplo para meus servidores se comunicar?
E uma terceira duvida é com relação a se algum de vocês usa RB1000 para BGP, qual a banda, se é Full Routing ou Partial, quanto ta o processamento, etc
Desde já agradeço a comunidade.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

rb1000 aguenta tranquilo...

a configuração bgp voce pode fazer do jeito q citou sim... sem problemas

----------


## marcelovoax

Só para dar mais informações pra voces, hoje tenho um link de 60mb com embratel e vou entrar no PTT via ANID com talvez 30 a 40 MB.

Alguem que usa PTT Metro quando em porcentagem da pra trafegar por la? Alguem tem essa media?

----------


## rubensk

> Só para dar mais informações pra voces, hoje tenho um link de 60mb com embratel e vou entrar no PTT via ANID com talvez 30 a 40 MB.
> 
> Alguem que usa PTT Metro quando em porcentagem da pra trafegar por la? Alguem tem essa media?


Se estamos falando do PTT-Metro de SP, pode dar até 40% do seu tráfego total. Assim, sua proporção de Trânsito/peering parece boa e você tem boa chance de conseguir um tráfego total de 100Mbps. 

A ANID tem RB-1000 com mais tráfego do que isso... por sinal, seu tráfego para SP vai passar por algumas RB-1000. Mas eles usam partial, e eu recomendo que você faça o mesmo, ao invés de full-routing.

----------


## kalz

E ae pessoal,

Alguem tem alguma ideia como bloquear isso????






> Ae Alexandre, 
> 
> obrigado pelo contato,
> 
> 
> Segue tracert
> 
> traceroute to 201.55.XX.XX (201.55.XX.XX), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 192.168.0.252 (192.168.0.252) 8.918 ms 8.888 ms 8.859 ms
> ...

----------


## kiviobraga

> O ideal seria voce concentrar seu link em um ponto apenas.. mas caso nao seja possivel..
> 
> em cada router voce pode divulgar o seu as ... e cada cidade vc pode definir o bloco.. ex:
> 
> seu as: ABYYY
> seu bloco: 189.0.0.0/20
> 
> cidade a: 189.0.0.0/22
> cidade b: 189.0.4.0/22
> ...



Alexandre nao tem documentacao para passar em cima de roteamento dinaminco nao??? Se tiver e de muito interrese.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tem um site que conheço

ClÃ©ber Brito - Redes, EletrÃ´nica, CiÃªncias Exatas ...: OSPF

ta bem explicado ai ospf !!

----------


## rubensk

> E ae pessoal,
> 
> Alguem tem alguma ideia como bloquear isso????


Use MPLS que os hops intermediários vão sumir. Veja na Mikrotik o que é e como usar. E quem sabe diminuir um pouco dessa latência altíssima que o cliente está sofrendo...

----------


## kalz

Já descobri como faz.

Usei controle de ICMP type 11 que os IPs inválidos não aparecem. Se usar controle de TTL ai os saltos somem....

Valeu pela ajuda.

----------


## kalz

Pessoal,

Alguem sabe qual comando uso para saber se as interfaces do mikrotik estão sofrendo colisões, erros CRC, input ou output errors??

Sei que no cisco é 'show interfaces', existe algo parecido no Mikrotik?

Obrigado novamente.

----------


## Criptus

Oi

estou começando a homologar o BGP no mik aqui.

Quem aqui tem BGP funcionando no mik ?

Qual versão ?

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Hoje estou de "gaiato" neste post por não entender o protocolo BGP.

Gostaria da ajuda do pessoal... estou negociando link de 100 e 155Mb com algumas operadoras dentro da Grande São Paulo, mas me veio a proposta/comentario de ser um AS e assim utilizar o BGP (motivo pelo qual cai neste post), quero saber como funciona a negociação dentro do PTT (PIX) para compra de link de rota nacional e internacional e média de valores por Mb e talvez o principal, sendo um AS, a infraestrutura que estamos montando com uma operadora para a chegada do link tem diferença de valor ou seria a mesma coisa que estivesse comprando um link dedicado "convencional".

Caso tenham mais detalhes do funcionamento ficarei grato pelo auxilio.


*Abaixo segue informações das empresas dentro do PTT e rotas utilizadas por elas.*

Informações de ASN dentro do PTT:
PTT Metro

Operadoras e Provedores em BGP4:
ASN nacionais (BGP 4 Brasil)

Consulta rotas da ASN:
ASN Browser : 32934


Anderson

----------


## Ricardo Freitas

Bom dia,

Galera eu sei aqui fala sobre BGP no Mikrotik, mais gostaria da ajuda de voces para entender melhor este fantastico protocolo,

Duvida 1: Bem irei usar quagga mais freeBSD, quando vocês dizem ip da loopback, normalmente é o primeiro ip do meu bloco /19 correto? o router id seria o ip da loopback certo? este ip eu coloco ele na interface loopback mesmo ou na minha interface de rede interna da minha rede?

Duvida 2: Tenho link com duas operadoras, Embratel 30MB e Telefonica 155MB, eu gostaria de fazer o seguinte, que a maior parte do trafego saisse pela telefonica e uma pequena parte pela embratel, isto é possivel com o BGP, e quando cair um link dos links que os trafego seja toltamente redirecionado para o link ativo?

Duvida 3: Bem depois de muita briga com as operadoras finalmente consegui a ativação do BGP, mais a embratel nao possui suporte a ASN de 32Bytes e meu consultor me ofereceu isto como solução, oque ele quis dizer com isso?

"Alexandre, bom dia.

Falta algumas configurações de backbone, porém o pessoal está fazendo desta forma para alguns clientes:

Veja o parecer:

o backbone da Embratel ainda não está preparado para fazer conexões BGP com clientes, usando-se ASN de 32 bits, como é o caso dele (informado por ele no formulário enviado por ele - item 1). A opção é o uso do ASN de transição (ASN 23456). O cliente deveria fazer as suas configurações de tal forma que, para a Embratel, seria como se ele fosse o ASN 23456 e não o ASN real (32 bits) dele. Favor interagir com ele e verificar se ele está preparado para assim configurar.

Caso possa ser feito dessa maneira, assim que você estiver pronto, faço contato com o Delfim para alinharmos as configurações"

Agradeço antecipadamente a ajuda de todos, sei que são duvidas bobas mais nas minha busca pela net nao obtive muitos resultados.

Obrigado.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

loopback eh uma interface virtual.. onde vc seta o ip dela e este ip eh utilizado como id em todos os protocolos do router (bgp, ospf, rip, wccp, etc etc)...

geralmente usa-se o primeiro ip do bloco.. mas com MASCARA /32 ... no cisco fica assim:

conf t
interface LoopBack 0
ip address 200.200.200.1 255.255.255.255

certo ?

sobre o asn de 32 bits, vc deve fazer um bgp usando o as de transição... acho que poucas operadoras suportam 32bits... a ctbc eu sei q tem suporte 100% jah !





> Bom dia,
> 
> Galera eu sei aqui fala sobre BGP no Mikrotik, mais gostaria da ajuda de voces para entender melhor este fantastico protocolo,
> 
> Duvida 1: Bem irei usar quagga mais freeBSD, quando vocês dizem ip da loopback, normalmente é o primeiro ip do meu bloco /19 correto? o router id seria o ip da loopback certo? este ip eu coloco ele na interface loopback mesmo ou na minha interface de rede interna da minha rede?
> 
> Duvida 2: Tenho link com duas operadoras, Embratel 30MB e Telefonica 155MB, eu gostaria de fazer o seguinte, que a maior parte do trafego saisse pela telefonica e uma pequena parte pela embratel, isto é possivel com o BGP, e quando cair um link dos links que os trafego seja toltamente redirecionado para o link ativo?
> 
> Duvida 3: Bem depois de muita briga com as operadoras finalmente consegui a ativação do BGP, mais a embratel nao possui suporte a ASN de 32Bytes e meu consultor me ofereceu isto como solução, oque ele quis dizer com isso?
> ...

----------


## netlaser

> loopback eh uma interface virtual.. onde vc seta o ip dela e este ip eh utilizado como id em todos os protocolos do router (bgp, ospf, rip, wccp, etc etc)...
> 
> geralmente usa-se o primeiro ip do bloco.. mas com MASCARA /32 ... no cisco fica assim:
> 
> conf t
> interface LoopBack 0
> ip address 200.200.200.1 255.255.255.255
> 
> certo ?
> ...


Grande Alexandre, obrigado por esclarecer minhas duvidas.

Obrigado.

----------


## thenet

fala galera...li as 12 paginas e aprendi mto sobre bgp e AS...
estou estudando tbm pois a empresa está precisando de mais ip's e a ideia é ter a AS.

tenho algumas duvidas ainda:
tenho hoje um link de 40mb com uma operadora e um de 30mb com outra.
como seria feito para o bgp balancear todos meus ip's entre as 2 rotas (2 operadoras) e servir tambem uma como redundancia da outra em caso de parada?

o full ou partial routing, eh feito de acordo com a necessidade ou operadora vai determinar?

seria possivel as minhas 2 operadoras manter o roteamento delas e o bgp pra mim, até que consiga migrar todos clientes?

Obrigado.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

BGP NAO FAZ BALANCEAMENTO !!!

é o admin que controla por onde sai o que...

----------


## netlaser

> fala galera...li as 12 paginas e aprendi mto sobre bgp e AS...
> estou estudando tbm pois a empresa está precisando de mais ip's e a ideia é ter a AS.
> 
> tenho algumas duvidas ainda:
> tenho hoje um link de 40mb com uma operadora e um de 30mb com outra.
> como seria feito para o bgp balancear todos meus ip's entre as 2 rotas (2 operadoras) e servir tambem uma como redundancia da outra em caso de parada?
> 
> o full ou partial routing, eh feito de acordo com a necessidade ou operadora vai determinar?
> 
> ...


Boa Tarde Thenet,

Bem redundancia da para ter sim, mais o BGP nao fornece balanceamento de carga, oque você pode fazer é caprichar nas politicas de rota e tentar redirecionar o trafego. Sobre manter suas estrutura atual de ips é possivel sim desde que antes as operadoras estejam de acordo.

Hoje tenho BGP ativado com uma Operadora (Telefonica) e estou tentanto ativar com a embratel mais minha sessão BGP estabelece vai saber, e ambas materam os ips antigo mais foi feito um acordo que quando eu terminar de migrar minha rede para meu CIDR terei que devolver este blocos.

Espero ter ajudado.

Obrigado.

----------


## thenet

> Boa Tarde Thenet,
> 
> Bem redundancia da para ter sim, mais o BGP nao fornece balanceamento de carga, oque você pode fazer é caprichar nas politicas de rota e tentar redirecionar o trafego. Sobre manter suas estrutura atual de ips é possivel sim desde que antes as operadoras estejam de acordo.
> 
> Hoje tenho BGP ativado com uma Operadora (Telefonica) e estou tentanto ativar com a embratel mais minha sessão BGP estabelece vai saber, e ambas materam os ips antigo mais foi feito um acordo que quando eu terminar de migrar minha rede para meu CIDR terei que devolver este blocos.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> Obrigado.


OPa netlaser, vlw pelos esclarecimentos.

As regras de rota seria feita no proprio bgp?
pois minha rede chega tudo em um lugar. Hoje separo os links, obviamente, dando Ip valido de uma ou outro operadora e assim faço o 'balancemento' entre os 2 links. 
Gostaria de manter assim quando fizer o BGP, escolher quais ip's vao ter a rota de uma operadora e etc. Isso é possível?

Quanto a redundancia, isso é possível alterando essas rotas?

Estou estudando e assim que tiver bom entendimento sobre tudo, vou começar os contatos com as operadoras, mas crieo que não vou ter problemas, pois sempre atendem com o que necessito. Ctbc e Global Crossing.

Obrigado novamente.

----------


## netlaser

> OPa netlaser, vlw pelos esclarecimentos.
> 
> As regras de rota seria feita no proprio bgp?
> pois minha rede chega tudo em um lugar. Hoje separo os links, obviamente, dando Ip valido de uma ou outro operadora e assim faço o 'balancemento' entre os 2 links. 
> Gostaria de manter assim quando fizer o BGP, escolher quais ip's vao ter a rota de uma operadora e etc. Isso é possível?
> 
> Quanto a redundancia, isso é possível alterando essas rotas?
> 
> Estou estudando e assim que tiver bom entendimento sobre tudo, vou começar os contatos com as operadoras, mas crieo que não vou ter problemas, pois sempre atendem com o que necessito. Ctbc e Global Crossing.
> ...



Bom dia Thenet.

Seu bloco de ips atual você mantera com rotas estaticas nao usando o bgp.

Sim você pode usar o mesmo roteador para BGP e suas rotas estaticas antiga. Bem o usuarios que ja estiverem no seu CIDR ja estarão redundante, mais existe um tempo de convergencia quando uma das operadoras cair que pode variar conforme a politica de rota que você adquiriu com sua operadora (Partial ou full routing) aqui em media de 30Seg a 1:30Min.

Os clientes que usam ip validos das operadoras sairão apenas pela sua operadora de origem, ou seja se a global cair os clientes que usam ips delas nao irao navegar, apenas quem usa blocos da ctbc ira navegar, mas quem estiver no seu CIDR ira navegar normalmente.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Freitas

Boa tarde,

Pessoal ativei meu BGP com duas operadoras, uma partial routing e outra full routing, a sessao esta estabelecida com as duas estamos anunciando nossos prefixo por ambas, mais percebi que o trafego esta saindo apenas pela opera Partial, se desconectar a operadora partial meu router nao converge.

Alguem poderia me ajudar?

Obrigado.

----------


## marcelovoax

Como estam seus anúncios para as operadoras, qual tamanho do bloco e banda dos links, ai da pra termos mais detalhes.

----------


## aksgnet

Ola,

Estou com umas duvidas sobre o BGP.... Creio que alguem aqui poderá me ajudar.

Primeiro a situação:

- Link com 2 operadoras (1 com 20mbps e outra com 100mbps)
- A entrada dos links são em locais distantes e unidos por enlaces que a partir desse ponto são transportados ao destino final.

Configuração:

- PC x84 no link de 100mbps com BGP ja ativo com a operadora
- RB no link de 20mbps com BGP ja ativo com a operadora tambem
- Ambos rodando MIKROTIK 3.30
- Rede interna toda com IP VALIDO e OSPF

Duvidas:

Atualmente tenho um Bloco /20 anunciado mas creio que não estou com redundância.
Existem regras no ROUTING --> FILTERS dizendo se ACEITA ou DESCARTA (accept / discard em BGP_in e BGP_out)

Mas ai que mora o problema. Eu gostaria de definir DISTANCIAS em cada BGP para que se um link cair.. as rotas daqueles IPs que só entravam pela OPERADORA X entre automaticamente pela OPERADORA Y e vice-versa (os IPS que estao entrando atualmente pela Y façam o mesmo).

Creio que por ja estar com o bloco /20 anunciado em ambos os lados, só falta configurar em FILTERS as entradas e saidas dos links correto?

Exemplificando... tenho atualmente o bloco /24 (que é do /20) 187.87.xx4.0 que ta com rota da OPERADORA Y e o IP 187.87.xx5.0 que ta com rota da OPERADORA X.

Como criar a redundância das rotas BGP?

Gostaria de saber tambem se tem a possibilidade tipo de eu quebrar esse /24 em um /25 e mudar uma parte do BLOCO de uma operadora para outra (no caso a distância para estabelecer qual rota prioritária).

Outra pequena duvida, como eu olho dentro do MK se tenho FULL ROUTING OU PARTIAL?

E se alguem puder me explicar um pouco sobre ROUTING --> FILTERS eu agradeço (la tem entradas BGP_in e BGP_out) como funciona exatamente as inserções?

Aguardo a colaboração dos demais integrantes.
Creio que minhas dúvidas sejam dúvidas de outros colegas aqui também que não souberam se expressar.

Atenciosamente,
Alexandre K.

----------


## rubensk

1) Me parece estar faltando a ligação IBGP entre os dois roteadores com BGP externo com as operadoras, para que você tenha do seu AS uma visão coerente das interligações com os outros AS
2) Para ter redundância basta anunciar o /20 pelos dois enlaces. Você provavelmente não adicionou o /20 no BGP networks:
/routing bgp network add network=a.b.c.d/20
Se tiver adicionado aí sim pode estar faltando algo nos filtros de anúncios... esta referência deve ajudar:
BGP Case Studies - MikroTik Wiki
3) Não anuncie nada mais específico que /24, pois muitas redes filtram anúncios de /25 até /32. Atribua alguns IPs do outro bloco a consumidores de banda para fazer esse tipo de equilíbrio. 
4) Para saber se é Full ou Partial veja a quantidade de rotas que você está recebendo. Se forem 300 mil, é full... se forem algumas poucas mil, é Partial.

----------


## aksgnet

Se eu tiver as tabelas de roteamento BGP configuradas corretamente onde exista redundância do meu bloco (ou seja desviar rota de uma OPERADORA PARA OUTRA, caso 1 caia) ... qual site posso verificar se esta realmente funcionando?

Por favor exemplifique um caso funcionando a REDUNDÂNCIA e outro que nao ta funcionando.

P.S.: Sei que existe site que faz consulta as rotas em BGP pelo IP ou por AS..

Estarei no aguardo.. Obrigado.

----------


## rubensk

Você pode verificar os anúncios do seu AS visto no mundo através de looking-glass ou de acesso a route-servers. Alguns: 
ALOG Datacenters do Brasil - Looking Glass
telnet://lg.sp.ptt.br
telnet://route-views.routeviews.org

regexp <numero do AS> e IPs do seu bloco são as pesquisas mais interessantes.

----------


## michellantunes

Olá pessoal,

alguem tem BGP com BRT/Oi e GVT? Tiveram algum problema para colocar tudo em funcionamento?
Já tenho o BGP estabelecido com a Oi. Neste caso seria somente "replicar" as configurações da Oi para a GVT, mudando os ASN, Loopback?
Como ficam a distribuição de rotas?

Desde já agraceço.

----------


## Criptus

> o ASN no primeiro ano fica 2.100 reais +-- (600 do processo + 1500/ano) .. voce precisa especificar o uso de pelomenos 2000 ips ... precisa ter link com 2 ou mais operadoras, etc etc
> Registro .br
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> sobre a configuração do ibgp com fail-over.. tenta assim:
> 
> 
> ...


Galera estou penando aqui,,,, esse exemplo é quase o que eu quero...
só tem um problema...
XXXX pra min tem que ser a saida padrao
(exemplo se eu der um traceroute daqui... tenho que sair pelo XXXX)
ZZZZ pra min tem que ser a entrada padrao
(se alguem la de fora der um traceroute tem que chegar pelo ZZZZ)
é possivel ?

----------


## rubensk

> Galera estou penando aqui,,,, esse exemplo é quase o que eu quero...
> só tem um problema...
> XXXX pra min tem que ser a saida padrao
> (exemplo se eu der um traceroute daqui... tenho que sair pelo XXXX)
> ZZZZ pra min tem que ser a entrada padrao
> (se alguem la de fora der um traceroute tem que chegar pelo ZZZZ)
> é possivel ?


É possível sim. Nos anúncios que você recebe, ponha uma Local-Preference maior para que saia pelo XXX. Isso vai garantir que saia por ali.
O retorno é mais complicado: você tem que gerar pelo link ZZZZ duas rotas mais específicas do que as anunciadas por XXX. Então se você tem um /20, pelo link XXX gere apenas o anúncio desse /20. Pelo ZZZZ gere o anúncio desse /20 e de dois /21 que são a primeira e segunda metades desse /20. Como os links /21 são mais específicos que o /20, a entrada sempre se dará pelo ZZZZ se o ZZZZ estiver no ar. Se cair o XXXX vai ser usado.

----------


## Criptus

> É possível sim. Nos anúncios que você recebe, ponha uma Local-Preference maior para que saia pelo XXX. Isso vai garantir que saia por ali.
> O retorno é mais complicado: você tem que gerar pelo link ZZZZ duas rotas mais específicas do que as anunciadas por XXX. Então se você tem um /20, pelo link XXX gere apenas o anúncio desse /20. Pelo ZZZZ gere o anúncio desse /20 e de dois /21 que são a primeira e segunda metades desse /20. Como os links /21 são mais específicos que o /20, a entrada sempre se dará pelo ZZZZ se o ZZZZ estiver no ar. Se cair o XXXX vai ser usado.


 
entendi...

por enquanto entrei com isso aqui, parece que ficou certo... no caso embratel é minha entrada principal e megatelecom é a saida, estou no achismo de que a entrada padrão ficou a embratel só porque ele leu primeiro ou por ter o seq menor, e o local-preference fez o controle pra sair pela megatelecom...

Bom resumindo... isso para os clientes que acessam as paginas ficarem com a embratel
E os funcionarios tarados que ficam navegando ficarem com a megatelecom...
E pro diretor ver só o IP do AS na sua telinha de psicopata...


route-map embratel_out permit 13
match as-path MEUAS
set local-preference 150
!
route-map embratel_out deny 15
match as-path MEGA
!
route-map mega_out permit 10
match as-path MEUAS
set local-preference 100
!
route-map mega_out deny 12
match as-path EMBRATEL
!

----------


## rubensk

> route-map embratel_out permit 13
> match as-path MEUAS
> set local-preference 150


Seu route-map embratel_out é para out do tráfego ou out dos anúncios BGP ? Ele está aplicado no in do BGP ?

----------


## Criptus

de in tentei jogar algumas coisas, mas deu erro entao deixei no soft pros 2

neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx soft-reconfiguration inbound

----------


## rubensk

> de in tentei jogar algumas coisas, mas deu erro entao deixei no soft pros 2
> 
> neighbor xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx soft-reconfiguration inbound


soft reconfig é algo totalmente diferente de route-map...

----------


## thenet

> Galera estou penando aqui,,,, esse exemplo é quase o que eu quero...
> só tem um problema...
> XXXX pra min tem que ser a saida padrao
> (exemplo se eu der um traceroute daqui... tenho que sair pelo XXXX)
> ZZZZ pra min tem que ser a entrada padrao
> (se alguem la de fora der um traceroute tem que chegar pelo ZZZZ)
> é possivel ?



Há a possibilidade de fazer exatamente isso, mas dividindo o link entre as 2 operadoras e se alguma delas cair ai sim mudar tudo pra outra (igual foi explicado no quote que dei)??
ou seja...tenho 30mb de cada operadora e divido minha faixa pra metade sair pela operadora X e metade pela Y, ai se alguma cair, a outra assume todos, isso é possível?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sim, vc divide o bloco em 2 partes ( /21 cada)..
anuncie 1 /21 em cada operadora.. e anuncei o /20 tambem em cada operadora..

como o /21 eh mais especifico.. sempre vao preferir por ele.. caso caia a uma operadora.. o mais especifico para o outro bloco sera o /20. . entao.. fica show

----------


## thenet

> sim, vc divide o bloco em 2 partes ( /21 cada)..
> anuncie 1 /21 em cada operadora.. e anuncei o /20 tambem em cada operadora..
> 
> como o /21 eh mais especifico.. sempre vao preferir por ele.. caso caia a uma operadora.. o mais especifico para o outro bloco sera o /20. . entao.. fica show



show..isso seria automatico essa "preferencia" pelo /20 caso alguma pare?
a configuração então ficaria igual a acima da redundancia de operadoras, mas coma diferença do anuncio /21 e /20 em cada?

obrigado.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

exatamente, é automatico essa preferencia...

por ex:

seu bloco: 189.0.0.0/20

operadora A vc anuncia:
189.0.0.0/21
189.0.0.0/20
operadora B vc anuncia:
189.0.8.0/21
189.0.0.0/20

----------


## rubensk

> Há a possibilidade de fazer exatamente isso, mas dividindo o link entre as 2 operadoras e se alguma delas cair ai sim mudar tudo pra outra (igual foi explicado no quote que dei)??
> ou seja...tenho 30mb de cada operadora e divido minha faixa pra metade sair pela operadora X e metade pela Y, ai se alguma cair, a outra assume todos, isso é possível?


Isso é possível e já explicaram na thread como faz, mas eu preciso citar algo que por óbvio que pareça eu já vi gente com dificuldade... para que dividir metade do seu espaço de endereçamento dê metade da divisão de tráfego, você precisa colocar um número equilibrado de clientes em cada uma das metades.

----------


## portalbits

Pessoal, uma dúvida: todos vocês que estão com ASN falam que tem links grandes, de 30Mbps pra cima. Será que é possivel minha empresa, com um link de 1Mbps e outro de 2Mbps, conseguir um ASN e um bloco CIDR? Não encontrei nos documentos do Registro.BR informações sobre isso. Grato.

----------


## rubensk

> Pessoal, uma dúvida: todos vocês que estão com ASN falam que tem links grandes, de 30Mbps pra cima. Será que é possivel minha empresa, com um link de 1Mbps e outro de 2Mbps, conseguir um ASN e um bloco CIDR? Não encontrei nos documentos do Registro.BR informações sobre isso. Grato.


Banda não é requisito para ASN e CIDR, mas número de IPs é. Num provedor de acesso esse número aumenta com o número de clientes e também a demanda de link, por isso a correlação. 

Veja as instruções na URL abaixo:
Registro .br - Info - Recursos de Numera

----------


## thenet

> Isso é possível e já explicaram na thread como faz, mas eu preciso citar algo que por óbvio que pareça eu já vi gente com dificuldade... para que dividir metade do seu espaço de endereçamento dê metade da divisão de tráfego, você precisa colocar um número equilibrado de clientes em cada uma das metades.


Essa divisao seria apenas na parte de ip's, a divisão para equilibrar os 2, isso á é feito com os gerentes que liberam os ip's no sistema. Analisamos diariamente os mrtg dos links e a quantidade de ip's usadas em cada para saber em qual link jogar cliente, como também prioridade do cliente e etc.

----------


## thenet

pessoal..retomando. estou já esperando o ASN chegar.

Já sei como fazer a delegação dos blocos com meu dominio e etc, agora algo que não entendo, é como que divulgo onde está cadastrado esses Ip's e o nome da empresa, igual ocorre quando vamos em alguns sites de mostrar ip e etc.

o dns reverso sei que ja aparece com o nome do dominio, mas o nome da empresa mesmo, nao achei onde ler sobre isso.

obrigado a todos.

----------


## junaooaks

galera este tópico e fantástico 

tenho uma duvida
recebe dois links de operadoras diferentes 

gostaria de saber se tem como fazer BGP sobre uma faixa de ips falsos, somente se uma rota cai passa por outra. as duas pontas tenho mikrotik recebendo o links das operadoras.

tem como fazer isto?
como eu faço isto?

----------


## xandemartini

> galera este tópico e fantástico 
> 
> tenho uma duvida
> recebe dois links de operadoras diferentes 
> 
> gostaria de saber se tem como fazer BGP sobre uma faixa de ips falsos, somente se uma rota cai passa por outra. as duas pontas tenho mikrotik recebendo o links das operadoras.
> 
> tem como fazer isto?
> como eu faço isto?


Procure no fórum sobre OSPF.

----------


## rubensk

Se você tem BGP nas duas rotas entre o Mikrotik de cada ponta e a operadora, só fazer também BGP entre esses Mikrotik.

----------


## junaooaks

rubensk


entao o BGP so funciona se estiver liberado na operadora

mesmo para a função de roteamento interno com os ips falsos

ex:
recebo o sinal da operadora no mk, tenho 3 saidas para passar, para mandar sinal para a outra cidade onde recebo outro sinal de outra operadora
operadora -> mk -> mk <-mk <- operadora
-> mk
-> mk

eu quero fazer o com que, se tirar algum aparelho do meio nao faz diferença, passa por outra rota.

deu pra explicar?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Criptus

> Pessoal, uma dúvida: todos vocês que estão com ASN falam que tem links grandes, de 30Mbps pra cima. Será que é possivel minha empresa, com um link de 1Mbps e outro de 2Mbps, conseguir um ASN e um bloco CIDR? Não encontrei nos documentos do Registro.BR informações sobre isso. Grato.


Pode sim,

tenho 2 links de 2MB, isso cai no questionário do registro...
mas acho q eles querem mesmo é saber pra que diabos vc quer um /20...
ou sei lá talvez só queiram a grana mesmo

----------


## Criptus

> pessoal..retomando. estou já esperando o ASN chegar.
> 
> Já sei como fazer a delegação dos blocos com meu dominio e etc, agora algo que não entendo, é como que divulgo onde está cadastrado esses Ip's e o nome da empresa, igual ocorre quando vamos em alguns sites de mostrar ip e etc.
> 
> o dns reverso sei que ja aparece com o nome do dominio, mas o nome da empresa mesmo, nao achei onde ler sobre isso.
> 
> obrigado a todos.


Não entendi bem...

Mas isso é no site do registro mesmo, vc tem que delegar, e vai aparecer na sua tela de gestão, alem disso tem que fazer a configuração de in, out do AS

alem do site do registro tem que colocar em outra como a RADB
Eu consegui colocar em uma gratuita, ALTDB ela replica na RADB.

----------


## rubensk

> rubensk
> 
> 
> entao o BGP so funciona se estiver liberado na operadora
> 
> mesmo para a função de roteamento interno com os ips falsos
> 
> ex:
> recebo o sinal da operadora no mk, tenho 3 saidas para passar, para mandar sinal para a outra cidade onde recebo outro sinal de outra operadora
> ...


O BGP entre seus roteadores passando pela sua estrutura não precisa de liberação da operadora.

----------


## thenet

> Não entendi bem...
> 
> Mas isso é no site do registro mesmo, vc tem que delegar, e vai aparecer na sua tela de gestão, alem disso tem que fazer a configuração de in, out do AS
> 
> alem do site do registro tem que colocar em outra como a RADB
> Eu consegui colocar em uma gratuita, ALTDB ela replica na RADB.


rapaz, voce falou metade ai grego pra mim..rsrs
vou procurar sobre isso, e crieo que tambem quando tiver tudo liberado vou conseguir entender melhor.

mas só pra voce entender melhor o que quero dizer, acesse o site What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more...
ele vai achar:

*IP Information:* ISP:*Nome da empresa
* Organization:*Nome da empresa
* Hostname:*dns reverso*
Connection: Broadband

Gostaria de saber onde que é delegado o "ISP" e "ORGANIZATION" (no meu caso, utilizo a CTBC e apareceu ali: "COMPANHIA DE TELECOM. DO BRASIL CENTRAL"), essa é minha dúvida.

valeu

----------


## Criptus

> rapaz, voce falou metade ai grego pra mim..rsrs
> vou procurar sobre isso, e crieo que tambem quando tiver tudo liberado vou conseguir entender melhor.
> 
> mas só pra voce entender melhor o que quero dizer, acesse o site What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more...
> ele vai achar:
> 
> *IP Information:* ISP:*Nome da empresa
> * Organization:*Nome da empresa
> * Hostname:*dns reverso*
> ...


No site do registro quando vc loga e vai em sistema de IPS o bloco está lá ?

Acho que o provedor nao delegou o bloco para sua emprsa, e ele mesmo apontou o master e slave para sua empresa.

Acho que essa informaçao de ISP o registro pega do nosso cadastro mesmo.

faz uma pesquisa do seu ip no whois.registro.br , pode ser que esse site esteja lendo o bloco full do ISP e nao só o seu pedaço. 

de qualquer jeito vale o que ta no registro.br

----------


## Criptus

> exatamente, é automatico essa preferencia...
> 
> por ex:
> 
> seu bloco: 189.0.0.0/20
> 
> operadora A vc anuncia:
> 189.0.0.0/21
> 189.0.0.0/20
> ...


Seria isso ?

router bgp AAAAA
bgp router-id aaa.aaa.aaa.a
bgp log-neighbor-changes
network aaa.aaa.aaa.0/20
redistribute connected
neighbor mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm remote-as MMMMM
neighbor mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm prefix-list anunciarB out
neighbor mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm update-source aaa.aaa.aaa.a
neighbor mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm ebgp-multihop 2
neighbor eee.eee.eee.eee remote-as EEEEE
neighbor eee.eee.eee.eee ebgp-multihop 5
neighbor eee.eee.eee.eee update-source aaa.aaa.aaa.a
neighbor eee.eee.eee.eee soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor eee.eee.eee.eee prefix-list anunciarA out
!
ip prefix-list anunciarA description Blocos a serem anunciados E
ip prefix-list anunciarA seq 5 permit aaa.aaa.0.0/21
ip prefix-list anunciarA seq 10 permit aaa.aaa.0.0/20
!
ip prefix-list anunciarB description Blocos a serem anunciados M
ip prefix-list anunciarB seq 5 permit aaa.aaa.8.0/21
ip prefix-list anunciarB seq 10 permit aaa.aaa.0.0/20


Eu fiz conectou de boa, recebeu as rotas... mas acho que nao rolou...
teria que deixar um tempo pra atualizar as coisas ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sim.. mas em network.. vc precisa alem do /20 colocar os /21 !!

 :Smile: 

ai teu anuncio vai "fluir"  :Smile:

----------


## thenet

galera... agradeço novamente a ajuda de vocês que vem esclarecendo muitas duvidas.

agora, a ASN ja está para sair, e preciso de mais algumas ajudinhas pra começar a entender de vez a configuração de BGP e começar a aplicar:

1-os 2 links das operadoras vão chegar em cabos distintos, devo liga-los a um switch e apenas 1 porta da RB que fará BGP nesse witch, um uma operadora em cada porta?

2- A saída, deverá ser por apenas 1 porta (LAN), isso é possível?

3- Seguindo o "tutorial" da primeira página desse post, estará já certa a configuração, necessitando apenas saber qual tipo de BGP cada operadora oferece? A redundancia ja estaria funcionando?

obrigado novamente a todos

----------


## Criptus

> galera... agradeço novamente a ajuda de vocês que vem esclarecendo muitas duvidas.
> 
> agora, a ASN ja está para sair, e preciso de mais algumas ajudinhas pra começar a entender de vez a configuração de BGP e começar a aplicar:
> 
> 1-os 2 links das operadoras vão chegar em cabos distintos, devo liga-los a um switch e apenas 1 porta da RB que fará BGP nesse witch, um uma operadora em cada porta?
> 
> 2- A saída, deverá ser por apenas 1 porta (LAN), isso é possível?
> 
> 3- Seguindo o "tutorial" da primeira página desse post, estará já certa a configuração, necessitando apenas saber qual tipo de BGP cada operadora oferece? A redundancia ja estaria funcionando?
> ...


1- Pode
eu fiz varios testes aqui, e não consigo parar de fuçar...
Ex:
eth0 <- IP do bloco /20
eth0:0 <- IP do ProvedorA
eth0:1 <- IP do ProvedorB

dependendo do provedor ele vai te passar um IP especifico só para chergar no neighbor 
se ele não fizer isso voce configura para chegar no neighbor dele com o bloco q ele te vendeu mesmo... 

outro modelo seria vc colocar um swich para cada, ou na base do cross-over...
ai vc teria redundancia de placa de rede tambem.

lo <- IP do bloco /20 (ao inves do tipico 127.0.0.1)
eth0 <- IP do provedorA
eth1 <- IP do provedor B
eth2 <- LAN


falando em redundancia no meu projeto eu coloquei uma T310 com hd e fonte redundante, morreu menos de R$5.000,00

2 - Isso seria a nivel de firewall. o pessoal da LAN pode sair via NAT, servidores podem usar o firewall como gateway, eu particulamente prefiro colocar todos IPs no firewall(bgp) e redirecionar somente as portas necessarias.

3 - Sim. mas nao deixe de testar para evitar surpresas.

----------


## thenet

> 1- Pode
> eu fiz varios testes aqui, e não consigo parar de fuçar...
> Ex:
> eth0 <- IP do bloco /20
> eth0:0 <- IP do ProvedorA
> eth0:1 <- IP do ProvedorB
> 
> dependendo do provedor ele vai te passar um IP especifico só para chergar no neighbor 
> se ele não fizer isso voce configura para chegar no neighbor dele com o bloco q ele te vendeu mesmo... 
> ...



amigo. agradeço as respostas.

e no caso 2, eu vou colocaro a Rb1000 que fará o BGP logo onde recebo os links das operadoras e irei, enviar via radio (um enlace só) até inha torre principal onde estará o gateway da rede. Por isso a necessidade de sair apenas por uma porta LAN nessa rb do BGP.

obrigado.

----------


## rtmoraes

Ola pessoal tudo bem?

Estive acompanhando o topico e percebi que tem muita gente boa no assunto BGP e gostaria de sanar algumas duvidas.

Tenho uma bloco /20 sendo divulgado full para 2 operadoras distintas e recebo partial de cada uma delas. Tenho um link de 24 MB com a Oi e um de 14 MB com a embratel.

O ambiente tem funcionado bem , mas nos ultimos dias percebi uma alteracao no meu tráfego de saida que esta preferencialemente saindo para a ambratel sobrecarregando bem este link que é menor deixando o link da Oi um pouco ocioso.

Gostaria da ajuda de voces para uma dica de como posso balancear o trafego de saida da melhor forma para aproveitar melhor o link da Oi.

Ja tentei utilizar o " _local-preference"_ porem sem sucesso, com ele o trafego inverte, fazendo a embratel ficar ociosa...

Se alguem puder ajudar agradeceria muito.

Obrigado a todos

----------


## Criptus

> sim.. mas em network.. vc precisa alem do /20 colocar os /21 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ai teu anuncio vai "fluir"


falho vo ver se bolo uns route-map nos anuncios, tentei colocar prepend para os anuncios específicos também nao deu certo. to sempre pegando uma janela de 15min as 23:45 pra dar uma testadinha ^_^
minha config atual de produçao eh essa:

quando eu coloquei o prependIN as coisas pararam de sair pela embratel (ele nao recebe rota dela, mas fica com o default gateway caso a megatecom caia.)

pelo menos 90% entra pela embratel, testei em varios sites de traceroute.
nao a recomendo pq ela acaba fundindo os 2 links em 1, por usar um soh pra entrar e outro soh pra sair.

router bgp NNNN
bgp router-id n.n.n.1
bgp log-neighbor-changes
network n.n.n.0/20
redistribute connected
neighbor m.m.m.m remote-as MMMM
neighbor m.m.m.m soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor m.m.m.m prefix-list anunciar out
neighbor m.m.m.m route-map mega_out out
neighbor m.m.m.m update-source n.n.n.1
neighbor m.m.m.m ebgp-multihop 2
neighbor e.e.e.eremote-as EEEE
neighbor e.e.e.eebgp-multihop 5
neighbor e.e.e.eupdate-source n.n.n.1
neighbor e.e.e.esoft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor e.e.e.eprefix-list anunciar out
neighbor e.e.e.eroute-map embratel_out out
neighbor e.e.e.eroute-map prependIN in
!
ip prefix-list anunciar description Blocos a serem anunciados
ip prefix-list anunciar seq 1 permit n.n.n.0/20
!
ip as-path access-list MEGA permit ^MMMM_
ip as-path access-list EMBRATEL permit ^EEEE_
ip as-path access-list MEUAS permit ^$
!
route-map prependIN permit 5
match ip address prefix-list anunciar
set as-path prepend NNNN NNNN
!
route-map embratel_out permit 13
match as-path MEUAS
set local-preference 100
!
route-map embratel_out deny 15
match as-path MEGA
!
route-map mega_out permit 10
match as-path MEUAS
set local-preference 200
!
route-map mega_out deny 12
match as-path EMBRATEL

----------


## Criptus

> Ola pessoal tudo bem?
> 
> Estive acompanhando o topico e percebi que tem muita gente boa no assunto BGP e gostaria de sanar algumas duvidas.
> 
> Tenho uma bloco /20 sendo divulgado full para 2 operadoras distintas e recebo partial de cada uma delas. Tenho um link de 24 MB com a Oi e um de 14 MB com a embratel.
> 
> O ambiente tem funcionado bem , mas nos ultimos dias percebi uma alteracao no meu tráfego de saida que esta preferencialemente saindo para a ambratel sobrecarregando bem este link que é menor deixando o link da Oi um pouco ocioso.
> 
> Gostaria da ajuda de voces para uma dica de como posso balancear o trafego de saida da melhor forma para aproveitar melhor o link da Oi.
> ...


 da uma olhada nessa conf q eu postei, se vc inverter no route-map a embratel e a mega(que seria sua oi) creio que tudo vai funcionar preferencialmente via oi.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

alem no network xxx.xxx.xxx.0/20 .. deve-se informar as redes mais especificas.. senao NAO faz anuncio  :Smile:

----------


## rtmoraes

> da uma olhada nessa conf q eu postei, se vc inverter no route-map a embratel e a mega(que seria sua oi) creio que tudo vai funcionar preferencialmente via oi.



Ola Criptus, tudo blz? 

Cara, vo dar uma analisada com calma na sua conf para entender melhor. De qualquer maneira analisando as rotas bgp no meu router tenho a seguinte situação, por exemplo a rota abaixo:

* 74.125.63.0/24 200.216.247.246 100 0 7738 15169 i
*> 200.251.10.6 100 0 4230 15169 i

Qual o criterio de decisao o bgp toma neste caso onde para atingir a rede alvo tenho o mesmo numero de hops por ambas operadoras? Percebe-se que o local-preference tb é o mesmo para as duas. Se eu der um clear nas rotas recebidas pela embratel, o router passara a mandar o trafego desta rede pela Oi ?

Obrigado

----------


## Criptus

> Ola Criptus, tudo blz? 
> 
> Cara, vo dar uma analisada com calma na sua conf para entender melhor. De qualquer maneira analisando as rotas bgp no meu router tenho a seguinte situação, por exemplo a rota abaixo:
> 
> * 74.125.63.0/24 200.216.247.246 100 0 7738 15169 i
> *> 200.251.10.6 100 0 4230 15169 i
> 
> Qual o criterio de decisao o bgp toma neste caso onde para atingir a rede alvo tenho o mesmo numero de hops por ambas operadoras? Percebe-se que o local-preference tb é o mesmo para as duas. Se eu der um clear nas rotas recebidas pela embratel, o router passara a mandar o trafego desta rede pela Oi ?
> 
> Obrigado


Qual o criterio de decisao o bgp toma neste caso onde para atingir a rede alvo tenho o mesmo numero de hops por ambas operadoras?

 Isso ainda não sei, talvez ele considere o por onde veio, ou pega a primeira rota na lista.

Percebe-se que o local-preference tb é o mesmo para as duas. Se eu der um clear nas rotas recebidas pela embratel, o router passara a mandar o trafego desta rede pela Oi ?

 Sim, mas eles vão continuar entrando pela embratel. e o download que pega... pelo menos aqui...

joga isso no zebra.conf pra nao dar zica se a oi cair

ip route 0.0.0.0/0 ip_do_as
ip route 0.0.0.0/0 ip_gwt_oi
ip route 0.0.0.0/0 ip_embratel
!
ip forwarding

----------


## michellantunes

Olá pessoal,

estou me batendo com os filtros por aqui... Quando sobe o BGP com a Oi ele derruba pq esta anunciando o que estou recebendo da GVT.

Já adicionei filtros aqui mas persiste.

[[]]'s e já agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

na configuração da instancia do BGP vc deve ter colocado "redistribute bgp, redistribute ospf.. etc etc"

voce deve marcar APENAS static e connected !





> Olá pessoal,
> 
> estou me batendo com os filtros por aqui... Quando sobe o BGP com a Oi ele derruba pq esta anunciando o que estou recebendo da GVT.
> 
> Já adicionei filtros aqui mas persiste.
> 
> [[]]'s e já agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## michellantunes

Obrigado alexandrecorrea,

no último teste feito com o pessoal da Oi, todas estas opções estavam desmarcadas (inclusive Redistribute Static e Connected).

Vi em diversos foruns filtros para Cisco onde bloqueiam todos os anuncios saintes pelo peer (0.0.0.0/0 le 32) e permitindo somente o anuncio do próprio AS.

Agora não tenho em mãos estes filtros e coloco pela manhã.

Att

----------


## michellantunes

O Exemplo abaixo foi retirado do documento A How To Guide To BGP de autoria de Lane Patterson e Louis Lee encontrado em A How-To Guide to BGP Multihoming

Pelo que observei ilustra bem o cenário que tenho hoje onde quero fazer a ligação com as duas operadoras.

Se entendi corretamente o básico dos filtros BGP nesta configuração temos uma chain chamada BOGON a qual ser utilizada para filtrar a entrada das redes indesejadas (inválidas) e uma chain ANNOUNCE que será utilizadas para permitir somente a saída dos meus anuncios.

Example 1 Router Configuration 



```
! Single-router, PA-space, Basic Config 
 ! 
 ! Define your BGP ASN on your router 
 autonomous-system 900 
 ! 
 ! Define static NULL route to networks that 
 ! will be announced to providers via BGP. 
 ip route 198.18.1.0 255.255.255.0 Null0 200 
 ! 
 ! Define ANNOUNCE prefix list, of your netblocks to announce  
 ! via BGP to your providers.  You will apply this prefix- 
 ! list outbound on the BGP session to each provider. 
 ip prefix-list ANNOUNCE description Our External Netblocks 
 ip prefix-list ANNOUNCE seq 10 permit 198.18.1.0/24 
 ! 
 ! Define BOGONS prefix list, of bad netblocks you 
 ! need to block from being accepting from your providers. 
 ! Don’t just trust your provider to run a clean network! 
 ! You will apply this prefix-list inbound on the BGP 
 ! session to each provider. 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS description Bad Routes to Block In 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 10 deny 0.0.0.0/8 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 15 deny 10.0.0.0/8 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 20 deny 127.0.0.0/8 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 25 deny 172.16.0.0/12 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 30 deny 192.0.2.0/24 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 35 deny 192.168.0.0/16 le 32 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 40 deny 224.0.0.0/3 le 32 
 ! Prevent someone else from announcing your own prefix(es) 
 ! back to you, for security: update this with YOUR 
 ! actual announced block(s)! 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 1000 deny 198.18.1.0/24 le 32 
 ! Accept any other routes bigger or equal to /27.  You 
 ! can tweak this up to /24 if you like. 
 ip prefix-list BOGONS seq 9999 permit 0.0.0.0/0 le 27 
 ! 
 
 ! 
 router bgp 900 
  ! don’t require your IGP to be in synch with BGP, 
  ! synchronization has been outmoded for some time. 
  no synchronization 
  ! tell your  router to log changes to your BGP  
  ! sessions, you’ll want to be concerned with BGP 
  ! sessions when they go up and down, it’s just as 
  ! important to your routing as a link up/down. 
  bgp log-neighbor-changes 
  ! enable BGP dampening to minimize adverse impact 
  ! of “flapping” routes (routes that are announced 
  ! and withdrawn repeatedly). 
  bgp dampening 
  ! define your BGP network statements: these are the 
  ! aggregate external IP blocks you will be announcing 
  ! to the Internet.  Note that the network statement 
  ! will not be effective unless there is an underlying 
  ! route for the network, which is why we defined a 
  ! static NULL route for this block above. 
  network 198.18.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 
  Version 1.2  A How-To Guide to BGP Multihoming  Lane Patterson 
 Feb 2004    Louis Lee 
 Page 10 of 10 
  ! define our BGP session with ISP-1 (ASN 200) 
  ! 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 remote-as 200 
  ! description allows you to put add a text label 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 description BGP Transit to ISP-1 
  ! hard-code version 4 to short-cut BGP version negotiation 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 version 4 
  ! send-community is nice if you will be setting communities 
  ! on routes you announce to influence how your upstream 
  ! provider re-announces the routes to the Internet.  Many 
  ! providers support sophisticated community sets to allow 
  ! this kind of customer control. 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 send-community 
  ! Soft reconfiguration is nice, it prevents complete   
  ! withdrawal and relearning of routes when doing “clear 
  ! ip bgp” command.  But it does require enough RAM to 
  ! cache an extra copy of the table. 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 soft-reconfiguration inbound 
  ! Filter out bogus prefixes from your upstream.  Don’t 
  ! trust your ISP to do this for you. 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 prefix-list BOGONS in 
  ! Limit your announcement just to your public prefix(es). 
  ! This enforces aggregation, and prevents you from  
  ! announcing ASN 200’s routes to ASN 300, which would   
  ! accidentally make yourself a transit between the two 
  ! ISPs. 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 prefix-list ANNOUNCE out 
  ! enforce max-prefix limit: just in case your provider 
  ! blows up their routing tables, this keeps your router 
  ! from melting under the stress by shutting off the 
  ! mis-behaving BGP session instead.  Once your ISP fixes 
  ! the problem, you can re-enable with a “clear ip bgp ...” 
  neighbor 1.1.1.1 maximum-prefix 140000 
 
  ! define BGP session with ISP-2 (ASN 300) 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 remote-as 300 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 description BGP Transit to ISP-2 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 version 4 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 send-community 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 soft-reconfiguration inbound 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 prefix-list BOGONS in 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 prefix-list ANNOUNCE out 
  neighbor 2.2.2.1 maximum-prefix 140000 
  ! 
 end
```

 Os filtros que aqui criei (Mikrotik) estão abaixo. Na minha regra AS_out que utilizo no filter out dos meus peers é para descartar todos os prefixos diferentes dos do meu AS.



```
 /routing filter export 
# may/20/2010 09:34:38 by RouterOS 4.9
 
/routing filter
add action=discard chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=!187.1xx.xxx.0/20 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-weight=20
add action=accept chain=AS_out comment="yes" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=187.1xx.xxx.0/20 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no  invert-match=no prefix=187.1xx.xxx.0/20 set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no  invert-match=no set-bgp-weight=20
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=!0-2 chain=AS_out comment=""  disabled=no invert-match=no
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=0.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=127.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=192.0.2.0/24 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=224.0.0.0/3 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=187.19.96.0/21 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no  prefix=0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=27
[[email protected]] >
```

 Coloco aqui para melhor entendimento as configurações do BGP.



```
/routing bgp instance
add as=28xxx client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no  ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp_28xxx out-filter=AS_out  redistribute-connected=no \
    redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no  redistribute-static=no router-id=187.1xx.xxx.1 routing-table=""
 
/routing bgp network
add comment="" disabled=no network=187.1xx.xxx.0/21 synchronize=no
 
/routing bgp peer
 
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment=""  default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS  instance=bgp_28xxx max-prefix-limit=20 \
    multihop=yes name=peer_oi nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_out  passive=no remote-address=201.40.xxx.1x0 remote-as=8167  remove-private-as=no \
    route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source=loopback  use-bfd=no
 
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment=""  default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS  instance=bgp_28xxx multihop=yes name=\
    peer_gvt nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_out passive=no  remote-address=201.47.xxx.1x5 remote-as=18881 remove-private-as=no  route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default update-source=loopback use-bfd=no
```

 Antecipadamente agradeço pela ajuda,

----------


## jonydboy

Boa noite, 

amigos eu estou tentado a 3 dias solicitar que a OI ative o BGP no meu link, ja tentei diverssas vezes no 0800 mas eles nao sabem o que é. enfim alguem poderia me ajudar?

----------


## xandemartini

Olá

Mande um email detalhado, com todos os seus dados, número de circuito, etc parta [email protected]. Hoje em dia, por incrível que pareça, é o canal mais efetivo de comunicação com a OI.




> Boa noite, 
> 
> amigos eu estou tentado a 3 dias solicitar que a OI ative o BGP no meu link, ja tentei diverssas vezes no 0800 mas eles nao sabem o que é. enfim alguem poderia me ajudar?

----------


## jonydboy

Obrigado pela atenção, 

mas o email voltou, sera esse mesmo?





> Olá
> 
> Mande um email detalhado, com todos os seus dados, número de circuito, etc parta [email protected]. Hoje em dia, por incrível que pareça, é o canal mais efetivo de comunicação com a OI.

----------


## xandemartini

> Obrigado pela atenção, 
> 
> mas o email voltou, sera esse mesmo?


[email protected], tenta este. São os 2 q tenho...

----------


## jonydboy

Vlw, mas meu link n é coorporativo, vou terntar [email protected]... 

e ontem eu axei isso aqui

Peering Networks Detailed View


vlw

----------


## FabricioViana

Na CTBC os e-mails do BGP são [email protected] e [email protected]

Abraços

Fabrício

----------


## lfdazzi

boa tarde pessoal !!

estou com uma dúvida sobre o bgp no mikrotik, quando deixo em branco a opção "in filter" ele conecta o ip remoto e recebe as rotas.. algo em torno de 315000 rotas, até ai tudo normal. 
O que tenho notado e que a cada 3 ou 4 horas (não é um tempo certo) o meu trafego com a operadora (gvt) da um pico para uns 80 mb como se tivesse atualizando a lista de rotas, mas conferindo a tabela continua o mesmo número. Alguém sabe o porque desse pico?
Meu link com a operadora é de 50 MB e esse pico as vezes chega a 100 MB, sei que isso acontece quando tiro o filtro que fiz no bgp, quando deixo sem nada acontece isso.
Espero que não seja um problema e sim uma atualização de rotas, alguém sabe sobre isso.

grato pelas respostas.

----------


## rubensk

Pode ser que o Mikrotik tenha pedido um route-refresh para a operadora. Gere uma captura de pacotes BGP e veja se nesse momento ele não mandou uma mensagem BGP tipo 5 - Route-Refresh. 





> boa tarde pessoal !!
> 
> estou com uma dúvida sobre o bgp no mikrotik, quando deixo em branco a opção "in filter" ele conecta o ip remoto e recebe as rotas.. algo em torno de 315000 rotas, até ai tudo normal. 
> O que tenho notado e que a cada 3 ou 4 horas (não é um tempo certo) o meu trafego com a operadora (gvt) da um pico para uns 80 mb como se tivesse atualizando a lista de rotas, mas conferindo a tabela continua o mesmo número. Alguém sabe o porque desse pico?
> Meu link com a operadora é de 50 MB e esse pico as vezes chega a 100 MB, sei que isso acontece quando tiro o filtro que fiz no bgp, quando deixo sem nada acontece isso.
> Espero que não seja um problema e sim uma atualização de rotas, alguém sabe sobre isso.
> 
> grato pelas respostas.

----------


## lfdazzi

rubensk,
abrigado pela resposta, mas como faço isso no mikrotik?
ainda estou "engatinhando" no assunto bgp.
grato pela resposta.

----------


## rubensk

> rubensk,
> abrigado pela resposta, mas como faço isso no mikrotik?
> ainda estou "engatinhando" no assunto bgp.
> grato pela resposta.


/tool sniffer filter-address1=<ip do bgp no Mikrotik> filter-address2=<ip de bgp da operadora> file-name=captura-bgp interface=<interface de conexão com a operadora> memory-limit=999999 
/tool sniffer start
<deixe capturando>
/tool sniffer stop

Baixe o arquivo via WinBox ou WebBox para sua máquina e olhe o conteúdo com o Wireshark.

----------


## thenet

galera..

pedi a ativação do bgp pra global crossing, e me disseram que eles só tem 16bits e minha as é de 32bits. como faço?
tenho que pedir mudança no registro pra uma de 16bits ou da pra fazer funcionar?

a ctbc não disse nada, e creio que eles tem 32 bits então.

obrigado.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

thenet: fala pra gblx que teu as é 23456 (as_trans) .. que da certo

no seu router, vc poe o seu AS normal. (32 bits) e na gblx eles colocam 23456 .. dai fecha blz..

----------


## thenet

> thenet: fala pra gblx que teu as é 23456 (as_trans) .. que da certo
> 
> no seu router, vc poe o seu AS normal. (32 bits) e na gblx eles colocam 23456 .. dai fecha blz..



alexandre,

primeiramente obrigado pela atenção.

ja enviei a resposta pra eles e vamos ver o que eles me respondem.

no caso, você ja fez isso com eles ou conhece alguem? pra numa possível negação, tenha argumentos de que ja efetuaram tal configuração.

obrigado novamente.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

esse as 23456 é o as de transição.. é uma pratica comum... nao é gambiarra nao heheh .. eh escrito no RFC e talz.. tudo certinho

----------


## thenet

> esse as 23456 é o as de transição.. é uma pratica comum... nao é gambiarra nao heheh .. eh escrito no RFC e talz.. tudo certinho


realmente, procurei e isso tem no RFC, mas... A gblx não quis fazer..rsrs e pra ajudar mais ainda, o Registro.br fez a alteração pra 16 bits (só mandei email perguntando se teria como fazer e como faria pra pedir, e eles só me responderam confirmando que já mudaram..rsrs).

Agora estou levantando com a CTBC se com eles pode ser usado 16 bits. Não é mole não né. rsrs
Sabe se quem usa 32 bits, obrigatoriamente faz com 16 bits também? 

obrigado novamente.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se eles trocaram seu AS.. vc deve usar somente o de 16bits.. tanto com ctbc quanto com a gblx.. o as de 32bits eles devem cancelar..

estranho a gblx nao ativar as_trans ....

----------


## rubensk

Existe um problema com uso de AS_TRANS que é rastreabilidade e suporte; no caso de problemas, você não sabe pelo AS se quem está gerando aquele prefixo é o cliente X ou Y. Isso tem uma solução de contorno que é marcar uma community com um número de 16 bits que seja um identificador de contrato ou algo similar, mas esse novo procedimento de provisionamento e operação precisa ser trabalhado com todo mundo na organização, algo que para quem é grande como a Global Crossing pode ser complexo. 

Eu pessoalmente acho um pouco decepcionante alguém hoje não ter um procedimento para isso, mas assim é. 
Já quanto a não ter suporte nativo para 32 bits, ainda é razoável em função do ciclo de vida dos backbones. Troca de versão é algo que pode ser muito dolorido.

----------


## thenet

me falaram que só em 2011 que vão ter suporte a 32 bits na rede deles.

A gblx cresceu muito pelo menos na região, melhorando a qualidade em 100%, pois era a rede da Impsat, e creio que poderia estar um pouco ruim já e por isso estão modificando tudo.

----------


## thenet

Pessoal.

Nesse post do Alexandre https://under-linux.org/f143/bgp-em-...38/#post355944 onde ele ensina passo a passo a configurar o bgp no Mk, tenho uma dúvida.

1 - Ele cita la apenas pra 1 operadora, certo? E pra essa primeira coloco o ip 189.200.200.1 na ether que vai entrar essa operadora certo? E esse Ip também é o que falei pra operadora?

2 - No caso de outra operadora, teria que passar outro ip (poderia ser o 189.200.200.2?) e colocar ele na outra ether onde essa segunda operadora vai entrar, certo?

3 - Assumindo que tenho um bloco /20. Nos 2 itens acima, como que seria feito a mascara?
Como quero redundancia (/21 em cada operadora e caso alguma caia, delegue o /20 pra que estiver on), tenho que fazer como exatamente?

Muito obrigado.
abraços.

----------


## xandemartini

Pessoal, deixa eu aproveitar o tópico e fazer uma pergunta. Tenho sessão BGP com 2 operadoras, OI e Unotel. Anuncio em ambas o seguinte:
Unotel:


```
 #   NETWORK              SYNCHRONIZE
 0   187.XXX.64.0/21       no         
 1   187.XXX.65.0/24       no         
 2   187.XXX.66.0/24       no         
 3   187.XXX.67.0/24       no         
 4   187.XXX.72.0/22       no         
 5   187.XXX.68.0/24       no
```

 
OI:


```
 #   NETWORK              SYNCHRONIZE
 0   187.XXX.64.0/21       no         
 1   187.XXX.68.0/22       no         
 2   187.XXX.64.0/24       no         
 3   187.XXX.68.0/24       no
```

 
Como podem perceber, anuncio o /21 em ambas, e anuncios específicos para distribuir os clientes nos 2 links. Acontece que os clientes do bloco 187.XXX.68.0/24, por exemplo (acontece também em outros blocos anunciados na OI), não estão conseguindo acessar sites como hotmail.com, fiat.com.br, americanas.com, etc.. Até estou anunciando esse 187.XXX.68.0/24 em ambas operadoras para contornar esse problema temporariamente. O que poderia ser?

Outra coisa esquisita que está acontecendo é o seguinte: este anuncio do bloco 187.XXX.68.0/24 não existia na OI, ele estava dentro do 187.XXX.64.0/22, mas depois q anunciei ele uma vez, se tento remover agora, os clientes q estão nele não navegam mais, mesmo estando contidos dentro do anuncio maior /22. O que pode ser?

----------


## Michael

Amigos primeiro parabéns pelo tópico está realmente muito interessante e rico em informações valiosas!!!!! Me ajudou demais na ativação do meu ASN com a operadora.

Estou com algumas dúvidas que vou descrever a seguir:

A minha seção BGP já está rodando e funcionando, porém a operadora não conseguiu estabelecer a seção via interface loop-back então pergunto tem algum problema a seção ficar via serial mesmo ou terei algum tipo de problema no futuro?? Está FULL-ROUTING Estou usando Mikrotik 4.10.


Tenho uma rede bem extensa, atualmente tenho vários blocos de ip´s com a Embratel, mas pretendo retirar todos eles e passar a usar os do meu CIDR, sempre usei roteamento estático para distribuição das rotas, recebendo esse link via BGP terei alguma vantagen em distribuir dentro da minha rede usando OSPF?? Ou roteamento estático continuara me atendendo bem?? 


Quais cuidados devo tomar ao anunciar as rotas?? Que filtros utilizar?? Quais as melhores práticas ??


Inicialmente anunciei um /24 do meu CIDR, e está perfeito, pretendo deixar esse primeiro bloco como a WAN dos meus servidores e apontar um /26 na LAN pra dentro de cada um deles mantendo uma classe de ip´s pra cara servidor na rede e ai fazer NAT ou mesmo atribuir ip´s públicos de acordo com a necessidade e demanda, estou correto? Existe uma maneira melhor de se manusear esses blocos ?? 

Outra coisa que gostaria de saber é com relação a não propagação de rotas não abertura de sites etc... Uma maneira de saber por exemplo se meu router tem acesso a tudo na internet e vice versa alguma maneira analisar, vi alguns comentários de sites que não abriam por falta de propagação essas coisas.




Desde já muito obrigado a todos!!  :Proud:  :Proud:  :Proud:  :Proud:

----------


## thenet

pessoal,

alguem pode me dar uma luz para poder fazer com que tais blocos saiam por tais operadoras? é marcando pacote?
e quanto a um link parar e outro assumir?

Obrigado

----------


## brick

Galera,
Adquiri o AS, recebi o bloco e o ASN do registro. E agora?
Na pagina do registro estão me pedindo o as-in e as-out, mas não aceita o AS do meu provedor. Li a RFC mas não entendi:
RFC 1786 Traduo Portugus.

Obrigado

----------


## alexandrecorrea

as-in e as-out no registro.br nao precisa preencher

o que vc precisa eh entrar em contato com as operadoras que te atendem e solicitar sessão bgp.. somente assim voce publica seu bloco pelo seu ASN  :Smile:

----------


## brick

> o que vc precisa eh entrar em contato com as operadoras que te atendem e solicitar sessão bgp.. somente assim voce publica seu bloco pelo seu ASN


Obrigado pela atenção Alexandre, recebi os formulários de ambas as operadoras. Eu preciso fechar um iBGP entre elas ou posso simplesmente fazer com uma e depois com outra?
Essa duvida apareceu porque estão questionando no formulario:
Blocos CIDR Neighbors do AS do Cliente:

Obrigado,

----------


## alexandrecorrea

iBGP vc usa somente se voce for fechar BGP entre os SEUS roteadores (no caso de ter mais de 1)

com as operadoras voce fecha é eBGP !

pode fazer com uma.. e depois com a outra !

----------


## brick

Alexandre,
[editado] Resolvi o problema que tinha. Fechei com a segunda operadora e ta 100%.

Obrigado,

----------


## pabloferretti

Caros Colegas,
Situação é a seguinte, com a ajuda do forum o BGP tá configurado e funcionando, só que estou com uma pendecia no PTT, eles pediram para eu segmentar o Bloco em /21 e aunciar na minha operadora 200.200.0.0/20 e no PTT 200.200.0.0/21 e no 200.200.8.0/21, para que o tráfego tenha preferencia pelo PTT para todos os participantes, o que está acontecendo é que estou com dificuldades de aplicar os filtros, alguem tem uma ideia de como fazer isso ??? Obrigado pela atenção

----------


## rubensk

> Caros Colegas,
> Situação é a seguinte, com a ajuda do forum o BGP tá configurado e funcionando, só que estou com uma pendecia no PTT, eles pediram para eu segmentar o Bloco em /21 e aunciar na minha operadora 200.200.0.0/20 e no PTT 200.200.0.0/21 e no 200.200.8.0/21, para que o tráfego tenha preferencia pelo PTT para todos os participantes, o que está acontecendo é que estou com dificuldades de aplicar os filtros, alguem tem uma ideia de como fazer isso ??? Obrigado pela atenção


Se você colocar as configurações como eles estão agora fica mais fácil de ajudarmos em ver o que está faltando.

----------


## anjunior

é so voce cria um filtro descartando o anuncio desses prefixos para os seus upstreams.

----------


## pabloferretti

> Se você colocar as configurações como eles estão agora fica mais fácil de ajudarmos em ver o que está faltando.


Segue:

/routing bgp instance
set default as=65530 client-to-client-reflection=yes comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=default out-filter="" redistribute-connected=no redistribute-ospf=no \
redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=0.0.0.0 routing-table=""
add as=262000 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp-operadora out-filter=OUT_OPERADORA redistribute-connected=no redistribute-ospf=no \
redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=200.0.0.1 routing-table=""
add as=262000 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp-ptt out-filter=OUT_PTT redistribute-connected=no redistribute-ospf=no \
redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=200.219.0.1 routing-table=""
/routing bgp network
add comment="" disabled=no network=200.0.0.0/20 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=200.0.0.0/21 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=200.0.8.0/21 synchronize=no

/routing bgp peer
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=yes hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp-ptt interface=vlan1-PTT multihop=no name=peer1 \
nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" passive=no remote-address=200.219.0.252 remote-as=20001 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default update-source=\
vlan1-PTT use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp-ptt interface=vlan1-PTT multihop=no name=peer2 \
nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" passive=no remote-address=200.219.0.253 remote-as=26000 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default update-source=\
vlan1-PTT use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=yes hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp-ptt interface=vlan1-PTT multihop=no name=peer3 \
nexthop-choice=default out-filter="" passive=no remote-address=200.219.0.254 remote-as=26000 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default update-source=\
vlan1-PTT use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp-operadora multihop=yes name=peer4 nexthop-choice=default \
out-filter="" passive=no remote-address=200.148.0.251 remote-as=16001 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=bgp-operadora multihop=yes name=peer5 nexthop-choice=default \
out-filter="" passive=no remote-address=200.148.0.250 remote-as=16001 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default use-bfd=no
/routing filter
add action=discard chain=OUT_PTT comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=200.0.0.0/20
add action=discard chain=OUT_OPERADORA comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=200.0.0.0/21
add action=discard chain=OUT_OPERADORA comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=200.0.8.0/21

----------


## pabloferretti

Bom e tem outro detalhe tambem, o pessoal do PTT falou que estou enviando as rotas que recebo de volta " /routing bgp> peer print status
name="peer1" instance=bgp-ptt remote-address=200.219.0.252 remote-as=20001 tcp-md5-key="" nexthop-choice=default multihop=no route-reflect=no hold-time=3m ttl=defau
in-filter="" out-filter="" address-families=ip update-source=vlan1-PTT interface=vlan1-PTT default-originate=never remove-private-as=no as-override=no passive=no use-
remote-id=200.219.0.252 local-address=200.219.0.168 uptime=33m24s prefix-count=0 *updates-sent=2120* updates-received=0 withdrawn-sent=286 withdrawn-received=0 
remote-hold-time=3m used-hold-time=3m used-keepalive-time=1m refresh-capability=yes as4-capability=yes state=established

Como bloquear isso ?

----------


## anjunior

pablo.

voce deve criar filtros permitindo o anuncio somente do seu CIDR e descartar todo o restante. bem como descartar o recebimento do seu CIDR pelos upstreams.

E referente ao PTT, porque criou outra instancia?

----------


## pabloferretti

> pablo.
> 
> voce deve criar filtros permitindo o anuncio somente do seu CIDR e descartar todo o restante. bem como descartar o recebimento do seu CIDR pelos upstreams.
> 
> E referente ao PTT, porque criou outra instancia?


Bom referente a segunda instancia, foi uma maneira que encontrei para criar os filtros, anunciando na primeira instancia 2 blocos /21 e na segunda instancia um bloco /20, mas aceito recomendações... to perdidinho no cisco é tranquilo tem um monte de referencia agora no MK tá meio complicado, se puder postar algum exemplo de script para essa minha configuração...

----------


## rubensk

/routing filter
add action=discard chain=OUT_OPERADORA comment="" disabled=no invert-match=yes prefix=200.0.0.0/20
add action=passthrough chain=OUT_PTT comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=200.0.0.0/21
add action=discard chain=OUT_PTT comment="" disabled=no invert-match=yes prefix=200.0.8.0/21

E não tem porque usar duas instâncias, use uma só.

----------


## anjunior

faz como o rubens passou.
no entanto voce nao aplica o filtro na instancia, so precisa aplicar nos peers.

voce so usa na instancia se fosse filtro comum a todos os peers.

----------


## pabloferretti

> /routing filter
> add action=discard chain=OUT_OPERADORA comment="" disabled=no invert-match=yes prefix=200.0.0.0/20
> add action=passthrough chain=OUT_PTT comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=200.0.0.0/21
> add action=discard chain=OUT_PTT comment="" disabled=no invert-match=yes prefix=200.0.8.0/21
> 
> E não tem porque usar duas instâncias, use uma só.


Vou aplicar os filtros, e depois posto os resultados. obrigado.

----------


## pabloferretti

Seguinte esses filtros não deu certo, usei como referencia o site abaixo:

MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - BGP routing filter syntax

Agora tá 100% 

Obrigado a todos

----------


## pabloferretti

Pessoal para futuras consultas dos parceiros, o cenario abaixo anuncia 1 bloco /20 na Operadora e 2 Blocos /21 no PTT, isso é foi solicitado pelo PTT porque o anuncio de menor bloco tem preferencia, 

0 chain=OUT_OPERADORA prefix=200.200.0.0/20 invert-match=no action=accept 
1 chain=OUT_OPERADORA invert-match=no action=discard 
2 chain=OUT_PTT prefix=200.200.0.0/21 invert-match=no action=accept 
3 chain=OUT_PTT prefix=200.200.8.0/21 invert-match=no action=accept 
4 chain=OUT_PTT invert-match=no action=discard 

Qualquer duvida ou sujestão é só chamar, obrigado.

----------


## michellantunes

Olá pessoal,

Atualmente estou implantando o seguinte cenário aqui. Tenho dois Routers em duas cidades distintas.
Na cidade A tenho BGP com a GVT e OI, Full e Partial respectivamente anunciando um /21 em ambas.
Na cidade B tenho BGP com OI, Partial e anunciando o /21 restante do meu /20.
Neste modelo, tem funcionado bem conforme pode ser observado neste tópico.

Agora, por motivos $$ preciso interligar a cidade A e B, e manter estes links.
Criei uma nova instancia BGP entre os roteadores A e B e no roteador A redistribute other bgp esta habilitado em ambas as instancias. Assim, o BGP é estabelecido entre os 2 roteadores e os anuncios enviados. Desativo o BGP com a Oi da cidade B e tudo funciona normalmente.
Tenho problemas quando ativo a seção BGP do roteador B com a Oi. De fora não consigo chegar aos ips do anuncio do roteador B. Fazendo testes a partir do roteador B saio pelos 2 links normalmente (Roteador A e link local Oi).
Testando pelo looking glass da GVT o tracert chega ao ip de destinho. Já por qualquer outra não é encontrado.
Preciso que os clientes da Cidade B saiam pela Cidade A e pelo link local também.

Alguma sugestão do que posso estar fazendo de errado? Abaixo as configs (ips ficticios) e o mapa da estrutura.

Desde já agradeço a atenção.



Router A:


```
/routing bgp instance
add as=1234 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp_provedor out-filter=AS_provedor-out redistribute-connected=yes \
    redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=yes redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=yes router-id=10.10.6.1 routing-table=""
add as=65531 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=interno out-filter="" redistribute-connected=no \
    redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=yes redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=192.168.123.1 routing-table=""
/routing bgp network
add comment="" disabled=no network=10.10.6.0/21 synchronize=no
/routing bgp peer
add address-families=ip,ipv6 as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=bgp_provedor multihop=yes \
    name=peer_brt nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_OI-out passive=no remote-address=201.40.xxx.xxx remote-as=8167 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source=loopback use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip,ipv6 as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=bgp_provedor multihop=yes \
    name=peer_gvt nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_GVT-out passive=no remote-address=201.47.xxx.xxx remote-as=18881 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key="" ttl=default update-source=loopback use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=yes hold-time=3m in-filter="" instance=interno max-prefix-limit=16 \
    multihop=yes name=ibgp_provedor nexthop-choice=default out-filter=out passive=no remote-address=192.168.123.2 remote-as=65531 remove-private-as=yes \
    route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key=Netprovedor! ttl=default update-source=vlan2 use-bfd=no
```

 Router B:


```
/routing bgp instance
add as=1234 client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=bgp_provedor out-filter="" redistribute-connected=yes \
    redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=10.10.14.1 routing-table=""
add as=65531 client-to-client-reflection=yes comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=interno out-filter=AS_provedor-out redistribute-connected=no \
    redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=192.168.123.2 routing-table=""
/routing bgp network
add comment="" disabled=no network=10.10.14.0/21 synchronize=no
/routing bgp peer
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=bgp_provedor multihop=yes name=\
    peer_brt-cidade_b nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_OI-out passive=no remote-address=201.40.xxx.xxx remote-as=8167 remove-private-as=no route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source=loopback use-bfd=no
add address-families=ip as-override=no comment="" default-originate=never disabled=yes hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=interno multihop=yes name=\
    ibgp_provedor nexthop-choice=default out-filter=ibgp-out passive=no remote-address=192.168.123.1 remote-as=65531 remove-private-as=yes route-reflect=no \
    tcp-md5-key=Netprovedor! ttl=255 update-source=vlan2 use-bfd=no
```

----------


## fsoaress76

Ajuda. 
Sou novato em BGP

/routing bgp instance> print

name="bgp_arena" as=xxxxx router-id=<IP do meu roteador> redistribute-connected=no redistribute-static=no redistribute-rip=no 
redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no out-filter="" client-to-client-reflection=no ignore-as-path-len=no 
routing-table=""

/routing bgp peer> print status

Flags: X - disabled, E - established 
0 E name="peer_embratel" instance=bgp_arena remote-address=<IP da EMBRATEL> remote-as=4230 tcp-md5-key="" 
nexthop-choice=default multihop=yes route-reflect=no hold-time=3m ttl=default in-filter="" out-filter="" 
address-families=ip update-source=ether12 interface=ether12 default-originate=never remove-private-as=no 
as-override=no passive=no use-bfd=no remote-id=200.244.41.180 local-address=<IP do meu Roteador> uptime=4d20h34m32s 
prefix-count=1 updates-sent=33 updates-received=3 withdrawn-sent=14 withdrawn-received=0 remote-hold-time=3m 
used-hold-time=3m used-keepalive-time=1m refresh-capability=yes as4-capability=yes state=established 


/routing bgp network> print 
0 189.xxx.xx.0/20 yes 
1 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
2 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
3 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
4 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
5 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
6 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
7 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
8 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
9 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
10 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no
11 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
12 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
13 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
14 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
15 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 
16 189.xxx.xx.0/24 no 

Perguntas:

1. Gostaria de saber se a quebra de blocos em "network" está certo?
2. Como eu faço o roteamento desse blocos para outros servidores?

Graça ao "alexandrecorrea" na pagina 2 foi que consegui configurar.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

como voce tem um peer so.. basta voce anunciar o /20 .. remova os /24 da listagem do "networks" e tambem mude o "yes" para "no" !!

----------


## fsoaress76

Agradeço alexandre.
Nao busando, mas sobre a segunda pergunta?

ja tentei rotear pelo /ip route> e nao da certo
a linha no /ip route, que fala do "bgp" esta azul com as letras "Db", esta certo? 







> como voce tem um peer so.. basta voce anunciar o /20 .. remova os /24 da listagem do "networks" e tambem mude o "yes" para "no" !!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

rotear o q ?

vc nao precisa por rota nenhuma, elas sao isntaladas pelo BGP..

----------


## fsoaress76

Link- ether1 
|
Roteador-BGP Mikrotik
|
ether2|-----------------------> servidor-mk 1 ------->clientes zona1
ether3|-----------------------> servidor-mk 2 -------> clintes zona2
ether4|-----------------------> servidor-mk 3 -------> clients zona3

Deixa eu ver se entendi... Deculpe pelas minha "nobeza". Vou no "servidor-mk 1" e ponho lá um ip/30 ou /24. o BGP ja faz o serviços?

----------


## terencerocha

vc deve ta confundindo bgp com ospf...

----------


## fsoaress76

Eu so configurei o bgp graça ao Alexandre. Agora preciso quebra esse bloco/20 e mandar para outros servidores e servir os clientes. so que nao sei como fazer?




> vc deve ta confundindo bgp com ospf...

----------


## terencerocha

ainda vc tem de criar as rotas para esses ip's partindo do seu servidor que fecha o bgp...pode ser por rotas estaticas ou por ospf...
/ip route
add dst-address=200.x.x.0/24 gateway=200.x.x.1

mais ou menos por ai...

----------


## fsoaress76

Terencerocha, obrigado por me agudar...
Estou fazendo desta forma, porem quando eu vou no site Meu ip - Qual 

Esta saindo o ip do meu roteador. e nao do BGP




> ainda vc tem de criar as rotas para esses ip's partindo do seu servidor que fecha o bgp...pode ser por rotas estaticas ou por ospf...
> /ip route
> add dst-address=200.x.x.0/24 gateway=200.x.x.1
> 
> mais ou menos por ai...

----------


## terencerocha

entao eh pq vc ta fazendo nat pros seus ips do bgp na saida do roteador...

----------


## fsoaress76

Certo. 
Mas Esta fazendo nat por ip e nao por interface. 

Quando eu redireciono uma faixa de ip do BGP para um ip q nao esta fazendo NAT nao navega, ou seja nao tem saida
PS: Verifique que tem uma linha em ip router referente ao BGP | Db 0.0.0.0/0 
Está linha esta em AZUL

#####################ROTEADOR 
/ip address
add address=192.168.10.1/30 broadcast=192.168.10.3 comment=""

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=empresa disabled=no src-address=192.168.10.0/30

/ip router
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=189.YYY.XX.0/26 gateway=192.168.10.2 scope=30 target-scope=10

/routing bgp network
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/20 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.YYY.XX.0/26 synchronize=no "/ip que vai para outro servidor teste"
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.0/24 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.64/26 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.128/26 synchronize=no
add comment="" disabled=no network=189.xxx.xx.192/26 synchronize=no


#################servidor Teste

/ip address
add address=189.YYY.XX.1/30 broadcast=189.YYY.XX.3 comment=BGP disabled=yes interface=ether2 network=189.YYY.XX.0

/Nao faz nat
################## Cliente

IP: 189.YYY.XX.2/30
gw: 189.YYY.xx.1/30
dns: 8.8.4.4

----------


## Michael

Olha eu recomendo o seguinte, escolha uma faixa de preferência a primeira só mesmo a nível de entendimento, pra que você coloque logo em produção e entenda como funciona, vamos supor que essa faixa seja 200.xxx.xxx.0/24, seguimos o exemplo:

1º ) No BGP coloque na LAN dele um bloco de ip que vc anunciou 200.xxx.xxx.1/24

2º ) ROTEADOR 200.xxx.xxx.2/24
GW 200.xxx.xxx.1

3º ) No seu servidor BGP aponte agora os blocos para esse ROTEADOR 

/ip route
add comment="Bloco1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=201.xxx.xxx.0/24 gateway=200.xxx.xxx.2 scope=30 target-scope=10

201.xxx.xxx.0/24
202.xxx.xxx.0/24
203.xxx.xxx.0/24
204.xxx.xxx.0/24

( Aqui me refiro às suas redes que fazem parte do teu AS e foram anunciadas la no seu BGP)


Ai nesse roteador vc tera todas as suas redes prontinhas para serem apontadas para onde quiser.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

fsoares, em networks vc coloca só o seu /20 !!!

como vc tem um peer so.. precisa anunciar somente o seu /20 !!!

----------


## fsoaress76

Agradeco a ajuda...
Mas, vou abrir um chamado junto a embratel para averiguar o problema de nao ter saida.

Como aqui é uma RB1100, coloquei uma faixa /24 em uma porta livre.
ex: 
1. BGP
add address=189.yyy.yy.1/24 broadcast=189.225.80.255 comment="BGP teste soares" disabled=no interface=ether6 network=189.225.80.0

2.No meu no netbook 
189.yyy.yy.2/24
Gw 189.yyy.yy.1
dns 8.8.4.4

Nao tem rota ou seja nao navega.

Como essa AS esta paralelas as outas rotas da embratel, (ip utilizados ) deve ter algumas coisa errada

----------


## Michael

Tente pingar o endereço que você setou pra ver se realmente está anunciado, esse pode ser o problema.

Online Ping, Traceroute, DNS lookup, WHOIS, Port check, Reverse lookup, Proxy checker, Mail relaying, Bandwidth meter, Network calculator, Network mask calculator, Country by IP, Unit converter

----------


## fsoaress76

Vou testar amanhã. Mas só adiantando: nao pinguei na Gw do netbook daqui de casa.

Desculpe pela pergunta, mas onde vejo se os ip da AS esta sendo anuciado?




> Tente pingar o endereço que você setou pra ver se realmente está anunciado, esse pode ser o problema.
> 
> Online Ping, Traceroute, DNS lookup, WHOIS, Port check, Reverse lookup, Proxy checker, Mail relaying, Bandwidth meter, Network calculator, Network mask calculator, Country by IP, Unit converter

----------


## fsoaress76

Voltei para contar o que o "NOC" embratel informaou.

Segundo o tec da embratel, (NOC) o nosso serviço faz parte de um "bgp lite" o mesmo só divulga os blocos ip contratado da embratel.
Ou seja: filtra.
Quando nos fizemos o primeiro pedido para divulgar a AS, informaram que nossa rede nao suportava essa tecnologia. que tinha que fazer um upgrade, fizemos. passei 5 dias aqui apanhando por icompetencia desse caras. Dependendo do que aconteça trago as novidades

----------


## Michael

[[email protected]] /routing bgp network> print

Aqui vão aparecer os blocos que você anunciou, mas isso não significa que realmente a operadora entendeu e fez a parte dela anunciando como você pediu, para saber isso você pode pingar usando aquele endereço que passei acima, ou de outro local para ver se seus blocos estão realmente disponíveis ou não para a internet.

----------


## Michael

Olha o cara que te disse isso deveria estar drogado, porque como eles vão anunciar só o que vem da embratel, se você tirou sei ASN é obrigação deles anunciarem sim, isso não tem nada haver pode cobrar deles que isso ta errado, aqui eu ainda fiquei rodando em paralelo outro roteador com meus blocos antigos e fui migrando, quando terminei a migração avisei e eles recolheram seus ip's hoje só uso os do meu ASN.

----------


## fsoaress76

Voltei só para lembrar que o meu caso ainda esta correndo na embratel
Me enviaram um formulario para eu preencher falei que não ia preenche não, uma vez que já tinha prenchido um outro, e tinha mandado em outubro de 2010. Ligou um outro Tec. ontem, pediu mais explicação do que eu queria fazer. repondeu dizendo que ia averiguar com um outro setor e ver como iria resolver nosso situação. até agora nada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fsoaress76

Agora a tarde nos mandaram um email pedindo para mudar o peer de divulgação e o peer que receberei as rotas.

Ao ativar, a RB1100 foi para 100% e durou uns 20 minutos nesse pico.

Agora me veio um outro problemas: quando entro em IP>>ROUTER dá um erro.

Como posso fazer esse filtro?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

essa mensagem de "erro" eh normal.. como seu router recebeu 320.000 rotas ou mais.. o winbox pode travar ou levar a cpu para 100% quando vc mandar lista-las ...

e outra.. quando seu router estabelece a conexao com a operadora.. e ela envia a tabela de rotas .. eh normal a cpu ir a 100% .. 

evite ficar mexendo.. para nao levar um damp da operadora (e todos os routers do mundo) ..

----------


## fsoaress76

IP Peer 1 : 200.253.180.80 – Por esse peer você poderá divulgar o seu bloco.
IP Peer 2: 200.254.11.37 – Por esse peer você receberá todas as rotas da internet (full-routing). 
Para que essas sessões sejam corretamente estabelecidas será necessário que vocês ativem a feature de Multihop do BGP setando para o valor 5 (cinco saltos até o peer remoto) , e adicionar rotas estáticas setando que para chegar nesse ip’s dos peer’s precisa chegar via a sua interface wan com a Embratel. 
O tec da Embratel me madou esse texto: 

"Apenas o peer do full-routing(200.254.11.37)  está estabelecido sendo que esse peer não divulga o seu bloco. Favor levantar a sessão com o ip (200.253.180.80) para que o seu bloco seja divulgado para o mundo."
alguem pode nos esclarecer? Tenho que criar 2 peer?

----------


## xandemartini

Pelo jeito sim, precisa de 2 peers.




> IP Peer 1 : 200.253.180.80 – Por esse peer você poderá divulgar o seu bloco.
> IP Peer 2: 200.254.11.37 – Por esse peer você receberá todas as rotas da internet (full-routing). 
> Para que essas sessões sejam corretamente estabelecidas será necessário que vocês ativem a feature de Multihop do BGP setando para o valor 5 (cinco saltos até o peer remoto) , e adicionar rotas estáticas setando que para chegar nesse ip’s dos peer’s precisa chegar via a sua interface wan com a Embratel. 
> O tec da Embratel me madou esse texto: 
> 
> "Apenas o peer do full-routing(200.254.11.37)  está estabelecido sendo que esse peer não divulga o seu bloco. Favor levantar a sessão com o ip (200.253.180.80) para que o seu bloco seja divulgado para o mundo."
> alguem pode nos esclarecer? Tenho que criar 2 peer?

----------


## fsoaress76

Tudo ok agora depois de muita luta

----------


## Cargnelutti

que tipo de firewall é possivel, indicado para aplicar neste mikrotik de borda?
Sendo que ele apenas fará esta rotina.

----------


## fsoaress76

Como faz so roteamento eu geramente mudo as portas dos serviços (ssh, telnet, winbox e www). ja o servidor é outra coisa... mas cada um trabalha de um jeito diferente.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Estou iniciando minha rede em BGP agora, tirando ASN... li este post desde o inicio e gostei muito, na teoria a configuração do BGP é simples conforme descrito no post.

*Bem, as minhas dúvidas antes de mudar toda minha rede são,* 

1º - Pelo que li e entendi é obrigatorio a contratação de 2 peer (operadoras), caso afirmativo as bandas podem ser diferentes, neste caso pretendo contratar 100Mb e 50Mb.;

2º - No caso da necessidade de 2 peer (operadoras) pode se somar o link (100Mb + 50Mb = 150Mb) para utilização na pratica aos clientes, ou é somente para uma redundancia;

3º - Pretendo me instalar no PIX da Global Crossing, fazendo um Cross Connection com saida com nossa fibra até um backbone que será montado ao lado, neste caso saberiam me informar se a operadora pode cobrar pelo Cross Connection saindo pelo PTT Metro;

4º - Não pretendo ter ultima milha com qualquer operadora, pois ja estamos locando espaço ao lado por interesses comerciais.


Anderson

----------


## fsoaress76

Nos compramos nossa AS apenas com um link da Embratel

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Alguem poderia me auxiliar com a pergunta do post acima ??

Aproveitando, estive conversando com uma operadora sobre ATM (Acordo de Trafego Multilateral), informaram que é gratuito esta troca de trafego (que é somente nacional) e se voce estiver conectado direto no PIX trafega em Giga, porem é necessário comprar transito com alguma operadora ou somente rota internacional para ter conectividade a nivel mundial.

Gostaria de um auxilio, questionei que o Registro.br requer 2 peer (operadoras) para troca de trafego e com a informação acima do ATM que conecta a todos os AS's, gostaria de saber se o ATM já se considera como peer. 

Pessoal fico aberto a sugestões pela experiencia passada por cada um.


Anderson

----------


## rubensk

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Estou iniciando minha rede em BGP agora, tirando ASN... li este post desde o inicio e gostei muito, na teoria a configuração do BGP é simples conforme descrito no post.
> 
> *Bem, as minhas dúvidas antes de mudar toda minha rede são,* 
> 
> 1º - Pelo que li e entendi é obrigatorio a contratação de 2 peer (operadoras), caso afirmativo as bandas podem ser diferentes, neste caso pretendo contratar 100Mb e 50Mb.;
> 
> 2º - No caso da necessidade de 2 peer (operadoras) pode se somar o link (100Mb + 50Mb = 150Mb) para utilização na pratica aos clientes, ou é somente para uma redundancia;
> ...


1 -> Dois trânsitos ou um trânsito e uma relação de peering
2 -> Pode somar sim, mas como o balanceamento é uma técnica mais para manejo de boiada do que para controle de vazão de água, o resultado não é 100+150=150. Você vai ter alguma coisa entre 100 e 150, e que vai estar afetada num congestionamento sensível se cair o link de 100. 
3-> Sim, a operadora pode cobrar pelo cross-connect e é justamente o que ela 
usa para custear a fibra apagada que ela mantém até o PIX Central (região do Brooklin na Capital). A operadora não pode cobrar isso em função de velocidade, apenas de tecnologia (metálico, óptico etc.), então se você começar com 1G óptico agora e depois for para 10G óptico, o preço vai continuar o mesmo. A GBLX nem vai saber aliás do seu upgrade, você vai pedir para o PTT-Metro. No seu caso, como além de um cross-connect você terá uma abordagem de fibra do prédio da GBLX, podem haver outros custos ligados à infra de abordagem, não apenas ao cross-connect. 
4 -> Ao não utilizar nenhuma outra última milha você está se tornando bastante dependente do datacenter da GBLX e das fibras ligando ele ao seu. É uma avaliação de risco a ser feita.






> Olá pessoal,
> 
> 
> Aproveitando, estive conversando com uma operadora sobre ATM (Acordo de Trafego Multilateral), informaram que é gratuito esta troca de trafego (que é somente nacional) e se voce estiver conectado direto no PIX trafega em Giga, porem é necessário comprar transito com alguma operadora ou somente rota internacional para ter conectividade a nivel mundial.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Sim, você vai precisar de alguma operadora de trânsito para isso. E se a operadora de trânsito for apenas internacional (como a própria GBLX e a LANautilus que é uma opção usual para isso), vai precisar de algum operador de trânsito nacional. 

Uma configuração usual para um participante do PTT-Metro do seu porte seria ter peering + 50 Mbps de trânsito internacional com a LANautilus + 50 Mbps de trânsito nacional/internacional com a Durand, tudo por cima da interface de 1G com o PTT-Metro através de VLANs. 

Há outros fornecedores (GBLX e TIWS para internacional; Alog, Hostlocation, Value4Net para nacional+internacional), a configuração acima é apenas uma hipotése.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Grato pelos auxilios.

A Global Crossing será um ponto de troca de trafego principal pelo PTT, devido a banda de 1Gb e facilidade de aumento instantaneo do link, inicialmente sairá apenas a fibra para eles, mas ja estudamos interligar por rádio este backbone junto a Terremark que temos visada plena como forma de redundancia.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Grato pelos auxilios.

A Global Crossing será um ponto de troca de trafego principal pelo PTT, devido a banda de 1Gb e facilidade de aumento instantaneo do link, inicialmente sairá apenas a fibra para eles, mas ja estudamos interligar por rádio este backbone junto a Terremark que temos visada plena como forma de redundancia.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Uma dúvida que tenho, e não encontrei a resposta em nenhum lugar.

Como possuo empresas e algumas delas provedores de hospedagem e corporações, tendo ASN gostaria de saber como fazer o Reverso de DNS.

Este serviço é essencial para alguns clientes.

Exemplo 1:
IP 200.221.2.45
DNS reverso: 200.221.2.45.home.uol.com.br

Exemplo 2:
Ao acessar meu IP deverá informar o IP e o Reverso
IP 187.XXX.XXX.XXX
Reverso 187.XXX.XXX.XXX.smtp.seucliente.com.br


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Uma dúvida que tenho, e não encontrei a resposta em nenhum lugar.
> 
> Como possuo empresas e algumas delas provedores de hospedagem e corporações, tendo ASN gostaria de saber como fazer o Reverso de DNS.
> 
> Este serviço é essencial para alguns clientes.
> 
> Exemplo 1:
> ...


Olá pessoal, 

Gostaria de uma dica como voces resolvem o DNS REVERSO.


Anderson

----------


## aksgnet

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Uma dúvida que tenho, e não encontrei a resposta em nenhum lugar.
> 
> Como possuo empresas e algumas delas provedores de hospedagem e corporações, tendo ASN gostaria de saber como fazer o Reverso de DNS.
> 
> Este serviço é essencial para alguns clientes.
> 
> Exemplo 1:
> ...


Bem... Para poder montar o DNS REVERSO.. Voce precisará montar um SERVIDOR para responder a esse DNS REVERSO (por exemplo o BIND). Configurar corretamente (existem tutoriais no proprio UNDERLINUX). E depois entrar no seu login no REGISTRO.BR que voce utiliza para gerenciar sua ASN e configurar o bloco que vai ter o DNS REVERSO e especificar o seu servidor configurado (IPS). Depois disso só testar e verificar se ta respondendo corretamente.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Bem... Para poder montar o DNS REVERSO.. Voce precisará montar um SERVIDOR para responder a esse DNS REVERSO (por exemplo o BIND). Configurar corretamente (existem tutoriais no proprio UNDERLINUX). E depois entrar no seu login no REGISTRO.BR que voce utiliza para gerenciar sua ASN e configurar o bloco que vai ter o DNS REVERSO e especificar o seu servidor configurado (IPS). Depois disso só testar e verificar se ta respondendo corretamente.


Olá Aksgnet,

Grato.


Anderson

----------


## scnet

Prezados colegas,

com a ajuda dos post consegui configurar meu BGP com 2 operadoras e tudo funcionando, mas estou com dificuldade em fazer o balanceamento.

Operadora 1 = 20MB
Operadora 2 = 40MB

O que ocorre que a operadora 1 que possui link menor fica logo com o link full e a outra fica com um consumo semelhante ou seja, a operadora 1 lota e operadora 2 fica em 50% ou que deixa o acesso prejudicado.
Abaixo estão as configurações caso alguem posso me dar alguma sugestão.

/routing bgp instance

set default as=53xxx client-to-client-reflection=no comment="" disabled=no ignore-as-path-len=no name=default \
out-filter=AS_out2 redistribute-connected=no redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no \
redistribute-static=no router-id=186.xx.112.1

/routing bgp network

add disabled=no network=186.xx.112.0/21 synchronize=no
add disabled=no network=186.xxx.120.0/21 synchronize=no
add disabled=no network=186.xxx.112.0/20 synchronize=no

/routing bgp peer

add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=default interface=wan_1 multihop=\
yes name=operadora_1 nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_out2 remote-address=200.xx.xxx.217 remote-as=14xxx \
route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" ttl=255 update-source=loopback

add address-families=ip comment="" disabled=no hold-time=3m in-filter=BOGONS instance=default multihop=yes name=operadora_2 \
nexthop-choice=default out-filter=AS_out remote-address=189.75.xx.xx remote-as=81xx route-reflect=no tcp-md5-key="" \
ttl=255 update-source="(unknown)"

Filtro operadora 1 

add action=discard chain=AS_out2 comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=!186.xxx.112.0/20 prefix-length=32 \
set-bgp-weight=20
add action=accept chain=AS_out2 comment=yes disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=186.xxx.112.0/20 prefix-length=32 \
set-bgp-local-pref=100 set-bgp-prepend=3 set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out2 comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=186.xxx.112.0/20 set-bgp-local-pref=\
100 set-bgp-prepend=3 set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out2 comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no set-bgp-weight=20
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=!0-2 chain=AS_out2 comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no[/TABLE]
filtro operadora 2 

add action=discard chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=!186.xxx.112.0/20 prefix-length=32 \
set-bgp-weight=20
add action=accept chain=AS_out comment=yes disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=186.xxx.112.0/20 prefix-length=32 \
set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=186.xxx.112.0/20 protocol="" \
set-bgp-weight=20
add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no set-bgp-weight=20
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=!0-2 chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no 


add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=127.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=192.0.2.0/24 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=224.0.0.0/3 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=186.xxx.112.0/20 prefix-length=32
add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no



Li algo sobre anunciar uma parta da classe, como /21 para um link e o outro /21 para o outro link e assim dividir os clientes, como faço isso? é nos filters? qual seria a regra correta a ser colocada? o problema que me refiro está no download.

----------


## gulinhaster

Estou na mesma que vc, conseguiu solucionar teu problema?




> Prezados colegas,
> 
> com a ajuda dos post consegui configurar meu BGP com 2 operadoras e tudo funcionando, mas estou com dificuldade em fazer o balanceamento.
> 
> Operadora 1 = 20MB
> Operadora 2 = 40MB
> 
> O que ocorre que a operadora 1 que possui link menor fica logo com o link full e a outra fica com um consumo semelhante ou seja, a operadora 1 lota e operadora 2 fica em 50% ou que deixa o acesso prejudicado.
> Abaixo estão as configurações caso alguem posso me dar alguma sugestão.
> ...

----------


## michellantunes

É isso ai pessoal,

para essa situação de se fazer o "balanceamento" de dois links de capacidades diferentes pode-se dividir o seu bloco e utilizar os filtros para anunciar menos blocos no link de capacidade menor.

No meu caso que tenho um /21 e um /20, acabei quebrando o /21 em /24 e filtro esses anuncios para o link de maior capacidade, fazendo com que o mais específico neste caso seja pelo link menor.

Assim consigo controlar manualmente o trafego do meu link menor.

Se não estiver enganado segui essa dica do alexandrecorrea.

att

----------


## scnet

> É isso ai pessoal,
> 
> para essa situação de se fazer o "balanceamento" de dois links de capacidades diferentes pode-se dividir o seu bloco e utilizar os filtros para anunciar menos blocos no link de capacidade menor.
> 
> No meu caso que tenho um /21 e um /20, acabei quebrando o /21 em /24 e filtro esses anuncios para o link de maior capacidade, fazendo com que o mais específico neste caso seja pelo link menor.
> 
> Assim consigo controlar manualmente o trafego do meu link menor.
> 
> Se não estiver enganado segui essa dica do alexandrecorrea.
> ...


Neste ponto está minha dúvida,,,, como aplicar estes filtros anunciando parte da classe numa operadora e parte em outra utilizando apenas um roteador mikrotik? Sei que também é necessário filtrar as rotas para que não sejam propagadas de uma instância para a outra. alguém teria um exemplo pratico para postar? agradeço a colaboração.

----------


## rubensk

> Neste ponto está minha dúvida,,,, como aplicar estes filtros anunciando parte da classe numa operadora e parte em outra utilizando apenas um roteador mikrotik? Sei que também é necessário filtrar as rotas para que não sejam propagadas de uma instância para a outra. alguém teria um exemplo pratico para postar? agradeço a colaboração.


Não precisa criar duas instâncias. Precisa é de filtros diferentes na saída de cada operadora para dar os anúncios respectivos. 

Fonte: ftp://ftp.registro.br/pub/gter/gter3...P-Mikrotik.pdf

----------


## edcomrocha

Pessoal, saiu o ASN e pegamos um bloco /21 aqui pra gente.
Solicitei junto as operadoras para fecharmos o BGP ja, ficaram de me mandar os formularios.
Tenho umas duvidas bobas pelo fato de nunca ter trabalhado com bgp.

Como tenho 2 operadoras e os links são de tamanhos diferentes operadora A 35 mega e operadora B somente 10 mega, vi nesse post que poderia estar dividinho o bloco em partes menores para cada faixa sair por uma operadora, onde marco nos filtros para que por exemplo um /23 saia pela operadora B e o restante pela operadora A ? e mesmo uma delas caindo o outro bloco passe automaticamente para o que esta ativo ?

Outra coisa, os filtros para nao publicar rotas invalidas são esses mesmo ou teria mais alguma coisa ?




> /routing filter add action=discard chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=!187.1xx.xxx.0/20 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-weight=20 add action=accept chain=AS_out comment="yes" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=187.1xx.xxx.0/20 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-weight=20 add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=187.1xx.xxx.0/20 set-bgp-weight=20 add action=passthrough chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no set-bgp-weight=20 add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=!0-2 chain=AS_out comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=127.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=192.0.2.0/24 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=224.0.0.0/3 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=187.19.96.0/21 prefix-length=32 add action=discard chain=BOGONS comment="" disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=27


Alguem tem tambem algum exemplo de filtros para eu nao virar transito das operadoras ou isso nao tem nada a ver ?

Ahh mais uma coisa, qual seria melhor eu ja pedir um Full-routing ou artial mesmo?
Vou usar uma RB 1100 para este BGP que no caso só sera para o BGP mesmo e mandar os blocos divididos em /24 para cada pop e uma pequena parte para outros serviços.

Para delegar o reverso tenho obrigatoriamente que possuir servidores dns ou posso estar contratando de alguma empresa para esta funçao ?

Por enquanto são essas minhas duvidas, se eu ter mais alguma posto aqui novamente.


Agradeço desde ja pelo belo topico.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Uma duvida creio que simples para quem ja tem BGP.

Se fala em rota Full e Parcial onde o servidor recebe as rotas do outro provedor, sendo que o processamento neste periodo vai a 100%.. creio que isso é somente inicialmente apenas para armazenar as rotas...

Vamos supor que após o recebimento das rotas esteje tudo funcionando, após meses precise reiniciar o servidor por qualquer motivo... o servidor irá receber todas as rotas novamente que elevara o processamento ou manterá o que ja recebeu?


Aproveitando, quem voces podem indicar para configurar o servidor BGP, mande por MP.



Anderson

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vai receber as rotas novamente.. estas rotas ficam na memoria.. qualquer alteracao no bgp elas sao enviadas/recebidas novamente...

----------


## UsadosMAC

> vai receber as rotas novamente.. estas rotas ficam na memoria.. qualquer alteracao no bgp elas sao enviadas/recebidas novamente...


Olá Alexandre,

Grato pela resposta.

Voce conhece alguem que configure servidor BGP.


Anderson

----------


## alexandrecorrea

eu !!  :Smile:

----------


## fsoaress76

> eu !!


eheheheh 

Essa foi boa... descupa pessoal.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Opa!

Porque o pessoal fala que precisa configurar uma interface loopback por BGP ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

para que se tenha uma interface 100% up (independente de ter ou nao link) evitando que seu bgp fique indo e vindo com algum problema em interface que nao esteja envolvida.. por ex:

vc tem um router com 3 interfacess

interface01 - operadora 01 - 200.200.200.0/30
interface02 - operadora 02 - 200.100.200.0/30
interface03 - rede interna - 189.0.0.1/24

bom, voce fecha o bgp com o ip da interface03 ... se por algum motivo ela der problema.. seu bgp vai cair... mas se voce tivesse fechado usando loopback mesmo com a interface03 down, seu bgp se manteria UP ..


esse é um dos N fatores...

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Fiz ativação do BGP e deu tudo certo agora pra repassar os ips validos para os clientes não é mais nescessário netmap nem proxy-arp pra isso só jogar os ips validos no pool do pppoe ou direto no cadastro do cliente e era isso !? Facil assim !?


Torres em bridge no momento clientes conectam via pppoe.

Fiz teste aqui e foi facil assim.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Tipo BGP esta ativo e os IPs sendo anuncioados estou recebendo cerca de 13 mil prefixos por PPPoE esta funcionando com IP publico e privado blz mas agora como faço para colocar IP publico nos clientes por rotas estaticas EX: se eu quiser atribuir para um cliente um bloco de 6 ips validos como faz ?

Coloquei um IP publico na interface LAN onde vai pra os clientes mas não consigo nem pingar para esse ip e nem navegar usando ip publico se faço a mesma configuração com ip privado funciona blz.

Fiz assim:
LAN Clientes :200.70.66.8/29 IP publico a rota neste caso e criada automaticamente em routes.

Minha maquina:
LAN: 200.70.66.9
GW: 200.70.66.8
DNS 200.70.66.8

neste caso nem consig pingar para gateway mas se fizer a mesma configuração com IP privado EX: 1.0.0.1/29 funciona blz.

Pra estabelecer o BGP é necessario ter a rota default apontando para gateway da operadora ?

Porque pelo que entendi lendo os posts ai se tiver a rota default do MK apontando para gateway da operadora a saida será pela operadora e não pelo BGP é isso mesmo ? No meu caso uso um IP fornecido pelo operadora apontando para gateway que eles me forneceram e o peer do BGP é este mesmo IP do gateway se desativo esses IP o BGP cai.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Tive esse mesmo problema aqui se desativo a rota default alguma sites não acessam.

----------


## rubensk

O número total de rotas na Internet está chegando a quase 400 mil rotas, se você recebe apenas 13 mil, vai ter mesmo que colocar rota default. 

O peer BGP não deveria depender da rota default, e sim ou ser um IP diretamente conectado ou ter uma rota estática específica.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Ele não depende mesmo eu que estava equivocado depois de ler e ler e fazer alguns testes entendi algumas coisa e outras ainda não.

Tipo todo BGP parcial precisa de rota default ?

No BGP parcial tudo sai pela rota default ? 

Criei a rota default assim 0.0.0.0/0 apontando para gateway da operadora isso mesmo ?

Mas meu maior problema é que não consigo utilizar meus ips publicos com rotas estaticas pelo PPPoE funciona normal agora se coloco um IP valido na LAN onde conectam os clientes e tento usar um dos meui IPs publicos direto na interface do cliente usando como gateway o IP publico que coloquei na interface LAN não funciona de jeito nenhum.

Vou colocar um EX supondo que estes IPs seriam publicos.

MK
LAN Clientes : 200.201.77.1/29

Cliente

IP - 200.201.77.2/29
GW - 200.201.77.1
DNS - 200.201.77.1

Nessa configuração o cliente já deveria ter internet mas não funciona nem consigo pingar o gateway quando pinga da desntino inalcancavel.

Se faço mesma config com um IP não privado qualquer EX 1.0.0.1/29 funciona blz mas ai é IP privado e não resolve meu problema.

----------


## gamineiro

> Ele não depende mesmo eu que estava equivocado depois de ler e ler e fazer alguns testes entendi algumas coisa e outras ainda não.
> 
> Tipo todo BGP parcial precisa de rota default ? Sim, porque você não recebe todas as rotas da internet, então para determinados caminhos você não iria sair, então precisa de uma default.
> 
> No BGP parcial tudo sai pela rota default ? Depende da LOCAL PREFERENCE que as rotas recebidas da operadora tem. Por exemplo, digamos que você set as rotas recebidas com Local Preference 100, se você criar uma default como Local Preference 120, você nem precisaria das rotas da operadora, já que o roteador vai sempre preferir a rota com MAIOR Local Preference. Por outro lado, se você criar uma default com Local Preference 80, o roteador só vai usar a default quando não achar a rota recebida pela operadora.
> 
> Criei a rota default assim 0.0.0.0/0 apontando para gateway da operadora isso mesmo ? Sim, mas o ideal é solicitar que a operadora envie a rota default por BGP, assim você pode manipulá-la com filtros.


Obs.: O BGP Partial Routing não tem um número de rotas padrão. Cada operadora cria a sua política de partial routing. Por exemplo, é considerado partial routing:

- Os prefixos gerados pela operadora.
- Os prefixos dos clientes da operadora.
- Os prefixos com até X AS_PATH's dos PTT's.
- Os prefixos com até X AS_PATH dos upstreams das operadoras.

E assim por diante, cada um escolhe a sua política.

Qualquer dúvida é só gritar,

Abraço

----------


## Criptus

AlexTrevisol,

O que tem no seu zebra.conf e ospfd.conf ?

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Que arquivos são esses ?

----------


## gamineiro

> AlexTrevisol,
> 
> O que tem no seu zebra.conf e ospfd.conf ?


Ele usa Mikrotik.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Como é possivel eu não ter na minha interface WAN configurado um IP publico EX: 200.0.0.1 e conseguir fazer um dst-nat desse IP para um maquina interna ?

Eu não tenho o IP na interface externa e tenho dst-nat funcionando como pode isso !?

Isso seria um IP do meu CIDR.

----------


## Criptus

o zebra é meio que um serviço de router para linux. o ospf é um protocolo de roteamento...

se você está usando MK tenta olhar essas configurações acredito ser valido, por aqui eu subo o IP do bgp como default gw. mas também acho que pra parcial não será o caso.

----------


## Criptus

> Como é possivel eu não ter na minha interface WAN configurado um IP publico EX: 200.0.0.1 e conseguir fazer um dst-nat desse IP para um maquina interna ?
> 
> Eu não tenho o IP na interface externa e tenho dst-nat funcionando como pode isso !?
> 
> Isso seria um IP do meu CIDR.


Normal, acho que é isso mesmo que o NAT faz.
exemplo, se você tiver na maquina os IPs, somente com ip forward habilitado
1.1.1.1/24 e 1.1.2.1/24, e pingar um ip da rede 1.1.2.0/24 forçando o uso do ip 1.1.1.1
ex:
ping -I 1.1.1.1 1.1.2.2
ou o 1.1.2.2 conectar no 1.1.1.1 pelo gateway 1.1.2.1
o IP usado vai ser o da maquina mesmo.

mas se tiver um *nat o fw vai trocar mesmo em redes internas. a regra tem que ser bem colocada pra não pegar as redes internas.
eu faço assim:
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d REDELOCAL_A -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d REDELOCAL_B -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d REDELOCAL_C -j ACCEPT
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d INTERNET -j SNAT --to x.x.x.x.x

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Blz mas acho estranho que consigo acessar remotamente esta maquina como outra rede sabe que este IP esta lá no meu roteador se ele não esta !?

Quando se usa link da operadora com IPs da operadora precisa adicionar IP publico que vc quer direcionar para dentro na WAN do roteador porque no BGP acontece éssa situação que falei ai !?




> Normal, acho que é isso mesmo que o NAT faz.
> exemplo, se você tiver na maquina os IPs, somente com ip forward habilitado
> 1.1.1.1/24 e 1.1.2.1/24, e pingar um ip da rede 1.1.2.0/24 forçando o uso do ip 1.1.1.1
> ex:
> ping -I 1.1.1.1 1.1.2.2
> ou o 1.1.2.2 conectar no 1.1.1.1 pelo gateway 1.1.2.1
> o IP usado vai ser o da maquina mesmo.
> 
> mas se tiver um *nat o fw vai trocar mesmo em redes internas. a regra tem que ser bem colocada pra não pegar as redes internas.
> ...

----------


## rubensk

AlexTrevisol, eu vou falar apenas por mim mas suspeito que mais gente que quisesse te ajudar tenha tido o mesmo problema: é difícil ajudar na sua questão de funcionamento de IPs sem olhar todas as configurações do seu roteador BGP e do seu concentrador PPPoE, mas também acho que publicar todas essas configurações seria ruim pois alguma pode te expor sem que você perceba. Há alguém de confiança que você pudesse colocar no circuito ? Quer seja um consultor pago ou um colega provedor de outra cidade, que mesmo que não conheça tanto assim tenha mais experiência de roteamento IP (mesmo que estático sem BGP ou OSPF) e possa tanto checar a parte básica quanto ser uma ponte com as pessoas aqui do fórum que estejam dispostas a ajudar. 

Não entenda isto como um "nunca serão" de treinamento do BOPE, eu pelo contrário não tenho porque não achar que você aprenda os conceitos envolvidos; apenas me parece que você está precisando resolver isso mais rapidamente do que a curva de aprendizado permite no momento.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Pessoal obrigado a todos que ajudaram ontem á tarde conversei com o Leonardo aqui do fórum e foi bastante esclarecedor quanto as minhas duvidas.

----------


## felipe57

Pessoal, preciso de mais um Help com BGP e Mikrotik, o Alexandre já me ajudou muito aqui, mas ainda persistem dúvidas. 

Cenário:

2 links de 30 Mega com 2 operadoras diferentes;
1 PTT;
1 RB1100;
1 bloco AS /22.

Conforme sugerido pelo Alexandre:

Operadora A
Anunciar 200.218.248.0/22 e 200.218.248.0/23

Operadora B
Anunciar 200.218.248.0/22 e 200.218.250.0/23

Depois pelo PTT anuncio o /22 e os 4 /24

Até aqui beleza, certo?

Surgem as dúvidas:

1) Posso usar default route nas 2 sessões com as 2 operadoras, terei redundância?

2) Nos 2 links das 2 operadoras, já tenho roteadores conectados no loopback e na outra interface blocos fornecidos da própria operadora que já estão em uso.

Ou seja, o mikrotik que fechará as sessões BGP ficará atras destes roteadoeres e terá IPs na ethernet que a operadora forneceu. Então qual deve ser meu router ID para cada sessão BGP com cada operadora? Pode ser 1 IP do range de cada Operadora ou devo colocar o primeiro IP do meu AS /22 e criar rotas para a operadora chegar lá?

Caso não tenha ficado claro, segue imagem em anexo.

Obrigado,

Felipe

----------


## felipe57

Pessoal, preciso de mais um Help com BGP e Mikrotik, o Alexandre já me ajudou muito aqui, mas ainda persistem dúvidas. 

Cenário:

2 links de 30 Mega com 2 operadoras diferentes;
1 PTT;
1 RB1100;
1 bloco AS /22.

Conforme sugerido pelo Alexandre:

Operadora A
Anunciar 200.218.248.0/22 e 200.218.248.0/23

Operadora B
Anunciar 200.218.248.0/22 e 200.218.250.0/23

Depois pelo PTT anuncio o /22 e os 4 /24

Até aqui beleza, certo?

Surgem as dúvidas:

1) Posso usar default route nas 2 sessões com as 2 operadoras, terei redundância?

2) Nos 2 links das 2 operadoras, já tenho roteadores conectados no loopback e na outra interface blocos fornecidos da própria operadora que já estão em uso.

Ou seja, o mikrotik que fechará as sessões BGP ficará atras destes roteadoeres e terá IPs na ethernet que a operadora forneceu. Então qual deve ser meu router ID para cada sessão BGP com cada operadora? Pode ser 1 IP do range de cada Operadora ou devo colocar o primeiro IP do meu AS /22 e criar rotas para a operadora chegar lá?

Caso não tenha ficado claro, segue imagem em anexo.

Obrigado,

Felipe

----------


## gamineiro

> Pessoal, preciso de mais um Help com BGP e Mikrotik, o Alexandre já me ajudou muito aqui, mas ainda persistem dúvidas. 
> 
> Cenário:
> 
> 2 links de 30 Mega com 2 operadoras diferentes;
> 1 PTT;
> 1 RB1100;
> 1 bloco AS /22.
> 
> ...


bom dia.

1) Depende de como está confiugurado. Uma boa prática é pedir para que as operadores te enviem a rota default por BGP. Então você poderá manipulá-las como quiser. Você já está usando filtros? Quais? Eles são muito importantes, pricipalmente no seu cenário.

2) Usar a interface de loopback não é necessário para eBGP(External BGP), somente para iBGP(Internal BGP). Você deverá usar o IP da WAN do Router BGP para fazer o peer com a operadora, você e ela deverão usar a opção multi-hop, já que vocês não está diretamente conectados, ou seja, usarão IP para fazer o peering de redes diferentes. 

router-id usa-se apenas 1 por roteador. Pelo que entendi, você configurou 2 instancias de BGP? Se sim, você está errado.

Você deve criar apenas uma instância e utilizá-la para todos os peers. Em router-id, você normalmente coloca o primeiro IP do seu CIDR.

Vamos falando.

Abraço

----------


## rubensk

> 1) Posso usar default route nas 2 sessões com as 2 operadoras, terei redundância?


Só se você pedir para as duas operadoras gerarem um default-route no BGP que vai morrer junto a sessão BGP se cair. No cenário que você colocou só quem teria visiblidade por ARP ou PING no /30 seriam os roteadores que recebem a conexão, que são a RB450 e o CentOS no seu diagrama.

----------


## rubensk

> 2) Nos 2 links das 2 operadoras, já tenho roteadores conectados no loopback e na outra interface blocos fornecidos da própria operadora que já estão em uso.
> 
> Ou seja, o mikrotik que fechará as sessões BGP ficará atras destes roteadoeres e terá IPs na ethernet que a operadora forneceu. Então qual deve ser meu router ID para cada sessão BGP com cada operadora? Pode ser 1 IP do range de cada Operadora ou devo colocar o primeiro IP do meu AS /22 e criar rotas para a operadora chegar lá?


O Router-ID não tem relação com encaminhamento de pacotes. Pode ser o mesmo Router-ID nas duas sessões e em geral é usado um IP do seu bloco que é o endereço da loopback desse roteador, mas isso é uma convenção apenas.

----------


## felipe57

Blz, aqui ficou claro, obrigado.

----------


## felipe57

Ok, mas qual seria a vantagem do Full Route? Apenas manipular melhor as rotas e filtros entre as 2 operadoras?

----------


## felipe57

Valeu Gamineiro,

Mas algumas duvidas

1) Como vou manipular a rota default? Voce nao esta se referindo a pedir FULL Route para que eu possa manipular as rotas? Nao estou usando filtros pois a sessao BGP ainda nao esta no ar.

2) Ok, vou usar o primeiro IP do meu AS como router ID e vou criar rotas nos meus roteadores de borda atuais para fazer peering com os roteadores das operadoras.

Obrigado e Abraco

----------


## gamineiro

> Valeu Gamineiro,
> 
> Mas algumas duvidas
> 
> 1) Como vou manipular a rota default? Voce nao esta se referindo a pedir FULL Route para que eu possa manipular as rotas? Nao estou usando filtros pois a sessao BGP ainda nao esta no ar.
> 
> 2) Ok, vou usar o primeiro IP do meu AS como router ID e vou criar rotas nos meus roteadores de borda atuais para fazer peering com os roteadores das operadoras.
> 
> Obrigado e Abraco


Bom dia,

Você vai manipular com filtros. Primeiramente você deve setar em todas as rotas recebidas o valor de local-preference com 100, o valor padrão já é 100, mas não aparece na lista de rotas, então com o filtro vai aparecer. (habilite a coluna BGP-Local-Pref)

Se você quer que a rota default seja usada apenas quando não tiver uma rota para o destino solicitado, você atribui a rota default um valor MENOR de local-preference, 80 por exemplo. O roteador sempre vai preferir rotas com MAIOR local-preference. 

Ex.:

/routing filter
add action=passthrough chain=IN-FILTERS-ISP1 disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0-32 set-bgp-local-pref=100
add action=passthrough chain=IN-FILTERS-ISP1 disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0 set-bgp-local-pref=80

Você pode também criar a rota default MANUALMENTE, assim, observando os parâmetros em destaque.

/ip routes
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.xxx.xxx.1 check-gateway=ping distance=20 bgp-local-pref=100

distance=20 é para ficar com o mesmo valor das rotas recebidas por BGP.

Vamos falando,
Abraço

----------


## bigben

Colegas, Sou novo em BGP. Já li um bocado e é um material muito interessante. Acabo de adquirir um ASN /20 e tenho 2 links (Embratel e OI). Pedi o roteamento para as operadoras e já estou recebendo full routing das duas. Até aqui, ótimo! Acontece que todos os pacotes estão saindo por uma só operadora, apesar de estarem voltando pelos dois links. Investigando o caso, vi que das duas entradas da mesma rota obtida das operadores, somente uma está com a flag de Ativo. 

```
 [[email protected]] > /ip route  print detail where dst-address=208.64.248.0/21 
 0 ADb  dst-address=208.64.248.0/21 gateway=187.125.145.193 gateway-status=187.125.145.193 reachable OI distance=20 scope=40 target-scope=30 bgp-as-path="7738,8657,23342,32743" bgp-local-pref=200          bgp-atomic-aggregate=yes bgp-origin=igp received-from=oi_full  
 1  Db  dst-address=208.64.248.0/21 gateway=200.251.7.56 gateway-status=200.251.7.56 recursive via 200.253.132.81 EMBRATEL distance=20 scope=40 target-scope=30 bgp-as-path="4230,3356,23342,32743"          bgp-local-pref=200 bgp-atomic-aggregate=yes bgp-origin=igp bgp-communities=4230:1 received-from=embratel_full
```

 Este comportamento é normal? Se a rota ativa estiver inabilitada pela falta daquele link, a outra rota "levanta"? A minha intenção é chegar numa configuração de redundância e balanceamento. Grato

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia.

Você não precisa de um Full Routing para apenas 2 upstreams, você está apenas aumento o processamento de seu roteador desnecessariamente.

Você precisa de filtros para fazer o "balanceamento".

Nos passe mais dados da configuração para podermos ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Pessoal no caso de configurar BGP com interface loopback precisa solicitar informar pra operadora que se esta usando loopback pra configurar a sessão ?

Uso da interface loopback para BGP não seria uma pratica normal !?

----------


## gamineiro

> Pessoal no caso de configurar BGP com interface loopback precisa solicitar informar pra operadora que se esta usando loopback pra configurar a sessão ?
> 
> Uso da interface loopback para BGP não seria uma pratica normal !?


Bo

Boa tarde,

Loopback para BGP é sim uma boa prática normal, mas apenas para iBGP, ou seja, quando você tem mais de 1 roteador que faz BGP na sua rede.

Configurar uma interface de loopback serve para quando se tem mais de um caminho físico até um roteador, então você terá uma caminho de backup até o roteador, fazendo com que a sessão iBGP não caia.

Muitas pessoas usam loopback para fechar a sessão com operadora, mas como só existe um caminho até a operadora, não tem porque fazer isso. O correto é fazer com o IP de transporte que a operadora te passar, normalmente um /30.

Loopback apenas para roteamento INTERNO da rede.

Abraço

----------


## bigben

Gamineiro,

Grato pela resposta. Do que necessariamente vc precisaria pra me dar essa ajuda?

Grato

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia,

Você está usando algun tipo de filtro nos peers BGP?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tem q usar filtros... não ha obrigação.. mas as boas praticas indicam.. filtrar somente o que quer receber.. e tambem o que quer anunciar...

evitando anuncios locais (redes internas) passerem para o bgp.... etc etc

----------


## felipe57

Galera,

Estou com 2 links configurados em default route e divisao de /22 em 2 /23. Tudo ok, o problema é que está saindo por 1 e voltando pelo outro. É Mikrotik. Tenho que fazer prepend, é isso?

Valeu!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a saida voce precisa setar por local-preference .. mas como esta recebendo defaul dos dois peers.. vc precisa dividir seu trafego (marcar) suas redes.. e faze-las sairem pelos links que queira..

----------


## felipe57

Alexandre, a saída está legal. O problema é que sai pelo link que quero só que volta pelo outro... Ou seja, o download rola todo no link que justamente não quero.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

dwonload = anuncio
upload = politica (local pref por ex)

se o DOWNLOAD esta vindo por outro link, voce deve anunciar somente pelo link que queira que ele "venha" ..

----------


## felipe57

Há algo de errado, o anuncio está correto, acho que é algum detalhe do mikrotik. Uma sessão AS está passando por EOIP a outra está em ethernet. Acha que pode ser isso? Distancia, MTU, etc?

----------


## rubensk

Tráfego assimétrico é um fato normal de ter dois links, não é algo a ser corrigido... o que você precisa avaliar é se a divisão em volume está legal, não se para uma conexão específica isso está acontencendo.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Pessoal meu BGP com operadora seguidamente da problema cai e não volta mais somente ligando pra eles, não sei o que fazem lá mas ai ele volta a funcionar e dizem que o problema é meu mikrotik (RB1100 Versão RouterOS 5.14) e que eles tem problemas com varios clientes que usam mikrotik no BGP.

Isso acontece exporadicamente a cada duas ou três semanas...

Alguem também tem problemas parecidos ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

```
[[email protected]] /routing bgp peer>  print stat where name="zzzzzv4"
Flags: X - disabled, E - established 
.....
uptime=42w1d12h18m40s
 
.....
```

 
42 semanas a sessao esta ativa.

pode ser na sua configuração ou na configuração deles.. pode ser tambem problemas de perda de pacotes, enfim.. pode ser N problemas..

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Ok mas o que poderia estar errado na configuração já conferi tudo outra pessoa aqui do forum também já verificou a configuração no roteador e disse que esta ok... Aceito qualquer dica pra tentar resolver o problema os caras da operadora me falaram pra comprar um cisco que não teria mais problema.

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia,

Você usa senha MD5? No meu caso era esse o problema. Existe ainda essa incompatibilidade entre o mikrotik e cisco, principalmente.

Tive que pedir para fechar a sessão sem senha.

abraço

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Não uso não, para que serve esta opção exatamente *cisco-vpls-nlri-len-fmt* (_auto-bits | auto-bytes | bits | bytes_; Default: ) o que devo utilizar nela ?

----------


## AlexTrevisol

BGP Cisco 2911 alguém tem um tutorial pratico ?

----------


## rubensk

Sobre o problema de BGP em Mikrotik, sugiro checar com sua operadora se ela poder ligar o BFD (notar que BFD Mikrotik com Cisco requer configurações específicas descritas na Wiki), mas sem colocar o BGP sobre controle do BFD. O BFD vai te dar um outro registro de estado do link que você pode depois cruzar com as quedas do BGP. 

Aliás, se depois de resolvido o problema o BFD estiver "calmo" e só falhar quando o link cai, seria bom ligá-lo e ajudar no tempo de convergência.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Obrigado pela ajuda mas acabamos comprando um cisco 2911 pra fazer o BGP por recomendação da operadora agora só falta configurar, quer dizer na verdade já configurei agora só falta testar, só fiquei com uma duvida como faço a comunicação entre o cisco e a RB onde estão os clientes, coloco um ip valido /30 pra RB falar com cisco é isso ?




> Sobre o problema de BGP em Mikrotik, sugiro checar com sua operadora se ela poder ligar o BFD (notar que BFD Mikrotik com Cisco requer configurações específicas descritas na Wiki), mas sem colocar o BGP sobre controle do BFD. O BFD vai te dar um outro registro de estado do link que você pode depois cruzar com as quedas do BGP. 
> 
> Aliás, se depois de resolvido o problema o BFD estiver "calmo" e só falhar quando o link cai, seria bom ligá-lo e ajudar no tempo de convergência.

----------


## ravelerasmo

Você conseguiu esse roteador onde?





> Obrigado pela ajuda mas acabamos comprando um cisco 2911 pra fazer o BGP por recomendação da operadora agora só falta configurar, quer dizer na verdade já configurei agora só falta testar, só fiquei com uma duvida como faço a comunicação entre o cisco e a RB onde estão os clientes, coloco um ip valido /30 pra RB falar com cisco é isso ?

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Mercado Livre.

----------


## EduardoNetworks

vc pode me ajudar com rota bgp

----------


## AlexTrevisol

> vc pode me ajudar com rota bgp


Explica ai seu problema, se eu não conseguir ajudar com certeza algum colega do fórum consegue.

----------


## EduardoNetworks

Amigos peco ajuda estou tentando configurar meu primeiro bgp e estou tendo algumas dificuldades estou seguindo conforme o cenario desse link http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...GP_Multihoming porem na situacao 2 onde tenho 2 links e 2 range de ip p meus clientes quero anunciar uma range para cada link.
Meu cenario:
Mk As 10 gvt 50 191.168.1.1
MK As 20 embratel 191.168.2.1 
Mk As 30 Provedor clientes 10.1.1.0/24 e 10.1.2.0/24

queria anuncia cada bloco inteiro um p cada link e redundancia entre eles segui o exemplo cima do link e n deu certo n sei c errei na rota sei la..ja to doidin..rs por favor me ajudem

----------


## EduardoNetworks

Amigo peco ajuda estou tentando configurar meu primeiro bgp e estou tendo algumas dificuldades estou seguindo conforme o cenario desse linkhttp://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...GP_Multihoming porem na situacao 2 onde tenho 2 links e 2 range de ip p meus clientes quero anunciar uma range para cada link.
Meu cenario:
Mk As 10 gvt 50 191.168.1.1
MK As 20 embratel 191.168.2.1 
Mk As 30 Provedor clientes 10.1.1.0/24 e 10.1.2.0/24

queria anuncia cada bloco inteiro um p cada link e redundancia entre eles segui o exemplo cima do link e n deu certo n sei c errei na rota sei la..ja to doidin..rs por favor me ajuda se possivel

----------


## rubensk

Eduardo, os IPs acima são apenas para exemplificar ou reais ? Multihoming BGP é apenas para quem tem AS próprio e IPs públicos próprios, não para quem usa IPs das operadoras.

----------


## EduardoNetworks

Bom dia amigo! link embratel 192.168.20.0/28 link gvt 192.168.30.0/30 range clientes 202.210.205.0/24 e 172.100.100.0/24. como proceder amigo nessa situacao entaum?

----------


## rubensk

> Bom dia amigo! link embratel 192.168.20.0/28 link gvt 192.168.30.0/30 range clientes 202.210.205.0/24 e 172.100.100.0/24. como proceder amigo nessa situacao entaum?


Regras de NAT.

----------


## infoservwireless

No meu caso que tenho dois links dedicados, onde uma das operadoras me entrega os seguintes blocos de ips:

187.84.xxx.xx/26
189.45.xx.xx/26
189.45.xx.xx/26 onde este esta quebrado dentro do mk em varios /29 entregue para algumas empresas que compram link nosso.
189.45.xx.xx/30

Agora contratamos um outro link dedicado da GVT onde recebemos somente um bloco de ips /29.
Como fazer para ter redundancia de link no caso se o link da operadora A cair como fazer pra os ips publicos dessa operadora continuarem saindo pela operadora GVT e vise e versa..

----------


## gamineiro

> No meu caso que tenho dois links dedicados, onde uma das operadoras me entrega os seguintes blocos de ips:
> 
> 187.84.xxx.xx/26
> 189.45.xx.xx/26
> 189.45.xx.xx/26 onde este esta quebrado dentro do mk em varios /29 entregue para algumas empresas que compram link nosso.
> 189.45.xx.xx/30
> 
> Agora contratamos um outro link dedicado da GVT onde recebemos somente um bloco de ips /29.
> Como fazer para ter redundancia de link no caso se o link da operadora A cair como fazer pra os ips publicos dessa operadora continuarem saindo pela operadora GVT e vise e versa..


Bom dia,

Usando os IPs das operadoras você não vai conseguir fazer isso. Precisa ter o seu próprio ASN com o seus próprios IPs.

Abraço

----------


## furlan

Olá Alexandre,

li todo p fórum e não encontrei muito assunto sobre os filtros, na verdade esse comentário foi um dos únicos no fórum. Sei que como boa prática devemos criar alguns filtros para impedir "sujeira" na rede etc. mas como deve ser feito isso. aonde eu sei, mas quais regras devem ser criadas, e o que eu devo considerar. Qualquer ajuda é bem vinda e agradeço desde já. Utilizo Mikrotik para o BGP.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

deve considerar:

import: nao aceitar redes 'invalidas', nao aceitar sua propria rede, permitir apenas prefixos 0-24

export: exportar apenas sua rede, nao permitir prefixos mais especificos do que 0-24..

basico eh isso

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia,

Gostaria de sugerir que esse tópico fosse fechado e que novos fossem abertos. Para quem busca algum material sobre BGP no Mikrotik fica um pouco confuso ler todas essas páginas. 

O material desse tópico é excelente, mas podemos ajudar mais se tópicos específicos fossem abertos para cada situação discutida aqui.

Poderíamos discutir em um tópico sobre filtros, multihoming, iBGP, etc 

Alguém apoia?

abraço

----------


## furlan

Pessoal,

tenho configurado um BGP em mikrotik rodando com a operadora oi, tudo ok até então. Utilizo rota parcial e tenho carregado umas 12000 rotas aproximadamente. Já coloquei ip no cliente e esse navega sem problema. O único problema que ocorre é que alguns sites como apple.com (pelo que me parece são sites internacionais) não acessam. Estou recebendo a rota default automaticamente da operadoa, ou seja, ela está configurada. Testei com traceroute e esse acha a rota default e sai da minha rede. Não sei o que pode estar ocorredno. Alguem tem alguma idéia do que possa ser ? Agradeço desde já.

----------


## edcomrocha

Furlan, tem bgp fechado com mais alguma operadora ?

Isso aconteceu quando tinhamos anunciado metade de cada bloco em 2 operadoras e o bloco inteiro nas 2.

Onde para o traceroute ?
Manda ele.

Gabriel tambem acho ser uma boa opçao o que você sugeriu.

Abraços.






> Pessoal,
> 
> tenho configurado um BGP em mikrotik rodando com a operadora oi, tudo ok até então. Utilizo rota parcial e tenho carregado umas 12000 rotas aproximadamente. Já coloquei ip no cliente e esse navega sem problema. O único problema que ocorre é que alguns sites como apple.com (pelo que me parece são sites internacionais) não acessam. Estou recebendo a rota default automaticamente da operadoa, ou seja, ela está configurada. Testei com traceroute e esse acha a rota default e sai da minha rede. Não sei o que pode estar ocorredno. Alguem tem alguma idéia do que possa ser ? Agradeço desde já.

----------


## furlan

Sim, tenho 2 operadoras e anuncioamos o bloco inteiro nas duas. Não anunciamso ele em partes, apenas /22 em ambas. Porém, até o momento só ativamos uma. Pode ser isso ? Se for, o que ocorre quando cair o link com uma delas ? Teoricamente ficaria na mesma situação, não ?

----------


## edcomrocha

Tem que testar com a outra operadora somente.

Isso pode ser problema na propria operadora.

No nosso caso, entramos em contato com as 2 operadoras, não sei o que fizeram la, mais resolveram.

Se quando estiver as 2 operadoras ativas, uma delas cair a outra assume automaticamente (pelo menos é isso que se espera).

Teste simples, deixe somente uma ativada e faça o teste com site, depois somente com a outra ativa e faça o teste novamente.

Se com uma funciona e com a outra não, já sabe que é na operadora, se não funciona com nenhuma delas o problema esta com você.


Cuidado ao mexer nas sessões BGP, se ficar derrubando a sessão toda hora vai levar dampening (Acho que é assim que se escreve) das operadoras.


Abraços.

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia,

Essa pergunta já poderia estar em um novo post, heheheh.

Amigo, se você fizer o teste que o colega sugeriu, testar as operadoras individualmente e em ambas os sites abrirem normalmente, o problema NÃO é na operadora e sim nas suas políticas.

Você se importa de nos passar qual o número do seu ASN para que possamos ajudar?

Abraço

----------


## furlan

Olá amigos, agradeço as dicas, vou testá-las com certeza. De qualquer forma a operadora me informou que devo aguardar até 5 dias para liberação do transito internacional.

----------


## Suporte

Boa tarde

Sei que este topico é meio antigo.

Mas aproveitando-o, alguem conseguiu configurar os ips recebidos direto no mikrotik?
Qual o equipamento mais indicado?

att

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

> Boa tarde
> 
> Sei que este topico é meio antigo.
> 
> Mas aproveitando-o, alguem conseguiu configurar os ips recebidos direto no mikrotik?
> Qual o equipamento mais indicado?
> 
> att


Boa tarde

Aqui utilizávamos 3 servidores Xeon com 2Gb de memória, para BGP, Cliente Residencial e para DNS (um pouco ignorante para não usar processamento), na rede tambem tinha uma RB1100 que atendia os cliente corporativos e provedores.

Os servidores (RB e Xeon) recebiam os blocos de IPs direto, nos clientes corporativos e provedores eram criadas VLans para entrega do bloco IP ao cliente.


Anderson

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Grymmar da Silva Sauro mandou bem demais.

----------

